# The Official Dub Naruto Shippuden Discussion Thread (stay on topic or will lock)



## Shiraishi (Sep 20, 2008)

> Live From Anime Weekend Atlanta- Toonami 1997-2008
> 
> September 20th, 2008 by Chad Bonin
> 
> ...





Basically, the second half of Naruto hasn't been picked it up yet. And if it does, it won't be running at the same time with Toonami dying.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 20, 2008)

Um.....if it wasn't clear if he was joking, why was this posted?


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 20, 2008)

It was later edited that he WAS NOT JOKING.

And he wasn't joking about them picking up Shippuden, either.

I'm just throwing this out there. It does have a source, and it's coming from their panel at Anime Weekend Atlanta.


----------



## JJ (Sep 20, 2008)

Decided to move to the English manga discussion since Shippuuden isn't really confirmed.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 20, 2008)

Jesus motherfucking Christ on a pogo stick...


----------



## JJ (Sep 20, 2008)

This is what I'm a bit puzzled about. He says there are 15 episodes of Naruto left? Try 21 after tonight and movie 3 to go.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 20, 2008)

I really hopes Shippuuden airs, and how is Toonami falling? Naruto is a fucking cash cow.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, at least we've got the manga.


----------



## JJ (Sep 20, 2008)

The series will be on DVD at the very least. I really would be shocked if it didn't air.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd be utterly pissed if they didn't pick up Shippuuden.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, but _someone_ will dub it.....maybe G4 will pick it up?


----------



## JJ (Sep 20, 2008)

If I didn't make this absolutely clear in my first post. Skip Stellrecht who plays Gai's VA in Naruto pretty much confirmed in his thread that they're dubbing it.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 20, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> If I didn't make this absolutely clear in my first post. Skip Stellrecht who plays Gai's VA in Naruto pretty much confirmed in his thread that they're dubbing it.



Then Viz is picking it up?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 20, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> If I didn't make this absolutely clear in my first post. Skip Stellrecht who plays Gai's VA in Naruto pretty much confirmed in his thread that they're dubbing it.


 

Oh thank god! I was a little worried after i reread the article.


----------



## JJ (Sep 20, 2008)

Viz sidesteps the question every time they're asked.  I believe they're waiting for Movie 3 to come out before confirming anything. That won't be until November 11th.

Until Viz makes the official press release though, we'll have to wait.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 20, 2008)

How many episodes untill the end, anyways?


----------



## JJ (Sep 20, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> This is what I'm a bit puzzled about. He says there are 15 episodes of Naruto left? Try 21 after tonight and movie 3 to go.





Painkiller said:


> How many episodes untill the end, anyways?




I posted it a few posts up. Two episodes air tonight and then they're skipping a week.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 20, 2008)

Time out! Are you saying Toonami is canceled!? I rather see it to believe it.


----------



## JashinLuvsYoo (Sep 22, 2008)

*Do you think the next crucial part of Naruto is going to be aired on Adult Swim?*

I don't think this was asked yet, but maybe it was... but...

I have a certain debateable question:

*Should Naruto Shippuden (Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles) be aired on Adult Swim or be kept on Jetstream?*

For those of you whom do not know what Naruto Shippuden is, it is what Naruto's animators call the second part of Naruto.  Currently Naruto Part II, is being published in Shounen Jump as we speak and the volumes are coming out in bookstores, so everyone knows there's going to be another crucial arc coming up.  I for one read the online installments and watch the fansubs, but I want to ask this question to everyone whom are watching the English dub.


So what are the takes or opinions y'all have?

I won't answer this question, until I hear your opinions.


----------



## JJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Moved to English manga discussion as any future series/episodes is still spoiler in the dub until it's official.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope they air it on [Adult Swim] it would drasticly help Both Cartoon Network and [Adult Swim]'s rateings


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 25, 2008)

*It's hard to say really. I'd go out on a limb and say that the Holy Shounen Trinity is failing in America due to censorship (Naruto), constant episode looping (Bleach), and horrible dubbing (One Piece)... Code Geass is failing in America too... They may drop CG before Round 2 even begins in America. It's really disappointing to see how anime is falling through the cracks here. Adult swim goes from anime every night, and at least two hours of it, to anime one day, to anime an hour a night. It's disgusting. Especially with the bullshit they replace it with (Tim and Eric awesome show, Great Job! is such a freaking joke... The fact that they got a series at all leads me to believe that they suck off every person in the Williams Street offices nightly.)
I hope that Shippudden airs, but I'm not gonna hold my breath. I really don't like suffocating.*


----------



## JJ (Oct 1, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, CN has officially changed the time for Naruto to Saturdays @ 10:30 pm E/P. This could be a test for future Naruto to see if this time slot will fit. It's just a thought.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 1, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> I hope they air it on [Adult Swim] it would drasticly help Both Cartoon Network and [Adult Swim]'s rateings



No, it wouldn't. Not even remotely.

Anime ratings on Adult Swim Suck, and Naruto would be no different.

And with crappy ratings, I don't see how that would held Cartoon Network, especially since Shippuden isn't even that good.

If you have evidence to the contrary, I would like to see it





Inuyasha said:


> *It's hard to say really. I'd go out on a limb and say that the Holy Shounen Trinity is failing in America due to censorship (Naruto), constant episode looping (Bleach), and horrible dubbing (One Piece)... Code Geass is failing in America too... They may drop CG before Round 2 even begins in America. It's really disappointing to see how anime is falling through the cracks here. Adult swim goes from anime every night, and at least two hours of it, to anime one day, to anime an hour a night. It's disgusting. Especially with the bullshit they replace it with (Tim and Eric awesome show, Great Job! is such a freaking joke... The fact that they got a series at all leads me to believe that they suck off every person in the Williams Street offices nightly.)
> I hope that Shippudden airs, but I'm not gonna hold my breath. I really don't like suffocating.*



_Naruto is Almust uncensored. And have an Uncut DVD option, which IS the official Dub_

You can't polish a turd

One Piece's current dub is Awesome 


Get with the times, hippie


----------



## NessaMoon (Oct 1, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Just to let everyone know, CN has officially changed the time for Naruto to Saturdays @ 10:30 pm E/P. This could be a test for future Naruto to see if this time slot will fit. It's just a thought.



Wouldn't they need to advertise it, through?  I haven't seen a Naruto ad on CN in months (maybe I've missed it, I'll ask my brother, he watches CN more than I do now).  Maybe they advertise the change?  I don't know, I've been very wary of CN's treatment of anime for a long time now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2008)

does Viz even need a different license for Hurricane Chronicles?, i mean the japanese DVD continue the episode numbers after the fillers like episode 1 of Hurricane Chronicles=Episode 221

and Pokemon change name and Animator teams,ect all the time still the same license.




Inuyasha said:


> *It's hard to say really. I'd go out on a limb and say that the Holy Shounen Trinity is failing in America due to censorship (Naruto), constant episode looping (Bleach), and horrible dubbing (One Piece)...*


1.Naruto is almost uncensored for the TV airing and there  uncut DVD's sets.
2.4kids lose the One Piece licese to Funimation and we got a new awesome dub.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 1, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Just to let everyone know, CN has officially changed the time for Naruto to Saturdays @ 10:30 pm E/P. This could be a test for future Naruto to see if this time slot will fit. It's just a thought.



Still think it has nothing to do with..well..you know, what's gonna be aired?


----------



## JJ (Oct 1, 2008)

That's why I said it could be a test slot.

Linkdarkside: from what I understand it is a separate license.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2008)

Hm.....i hope they pick it up, since BLEACH and CG are a good lineup, and Naruto was partly the reason i watched Toonami in the 1st place.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Goddamnit, now it's gonna take us even longer to get through the rest of these fuckin things...and we were so close too
> 
> I really do fail to see why they stopped airing two episodes a week just because Toonami got canceled. Plus, with them moving it to fuckin 10:30, the ratings will most likely go even further down. Fuckin Cartoon Network


maybe Viz wanted to stall the anime so the english manga go a little futher.


----------



## Death-T (Oct 5, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> maybe Viz wanted to stall the anime so the english manga go a little futher.


 
I don't think they really care about that very much. More like, VIZ wanted to stall the anime so the anime could go further... What I mean is, VIZ has only dubbed a  number of episodes ahead of what has been broadcast on Cartoon Network. They need to maintain that gap, otherwise there won't be anymore episodes to air for a while. They've been airing two episodes per week of Naruto for a long time. That must have been eating away at the number of episodes they've dubbed while they were also very busy at the same time.

But I don't think this is so much a decision on VIZ's part to go back to one episode per week. I think they intended to air the rest of Naruto two episodes per week till they got to Shippuden. But what with Toonami being cancelled, CN made some choices and they just stopped.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2008)

semi spoilers

hints that part 2 will come soon?

Copied threads at mangashare see the featured card section

they show 2 cards whit part 2 art. as a preview of the next set.


----------



## JJ (Oct 6, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> semi spoilers
> 
> hints that part 2 will come soon?
> 
> ...




It's kinda tricky to say because the manga volumes and Shounen Jump are about a year ahead and they've had some artwork in there. 

I'd like to think that though.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

i hope shippuden will get translated..
more gaara goodness to go around! pek
and then... sadness...


----------



## Inksplash (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol, Naruto movies are so shitty. I wish they would just cut the filler shit and get to part two where everyone is 30x sexier.


----------



## Death-T (Oct 17, 2008)

oclaraofthesand said:


> i hope shippuden will get translated..
> more gaara goodness to go around! pek
> and then... sadness...


 
Ryne was talking about the title "Shippuden". Whether or not it would get translated to "Hurricane Chronicles" or something else was what he was talking about. Anyway, it's already confirmed that Shippuden is coming to the U.S. To my understanding, the only question is whether or not it will air on CN.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

i think it should be aired on cn!! if not then adult swim .. lol...
plus more fun a violence without the editing to go around! pek


----------



## Inksplash (Oct 17, 2008)

I hate cartoon network. It's awful. The only good reason about it being on CN is that I can stay awake to watch it >_>


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Oct 17, 2008)

I am getting it all on DVD anyway (hopefully the DVD will be the full version and not the edited for American audiences who can't tolerate other cultures or the television broadcast version).  I like being the media whore that I am.  

Edit:  The actual english sub releases.  I used to have the chinese/japanese subtitled version back in the day.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Oct 21, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> I doubt Shippuden will be translated



D:  Hey, don't jinx it!  I'm already feeling suspicious about how long it's taking Viz to get rights to Shippuden...


----------



## Luvs (Oct 21, 2008)

Hopefully they do dub Shippuden (:
Even if I'm in England and it will probably take forever for it to come on dvd or something, I would still wish they did dub it :/
Also 'Hurricane Chronicals'? I really hope they don't rename Shippuden that~!
x


----------



## Death-T (Oct 21, 2008)

Matsuri of Suna said:


> D: Hey, don't jinx it! I'm already feeling suspicious about how long it's taking Viz to get rights to Shippuden...


 
VIZ has already acquired Shippuden. It was confirmed in the Naruto Collector Winter 08 edition and I quite honestly knew that they had to have had the license by then anyway. It's only common sense in my opinion. And I recall an ANN article about a month ago confirming the Shippuden license. 



			
				Luvs said:
			
		

> Also 'Hurricane Chronicals'? I really hope they don't rename Shippuden that~!
> x


 
 That's not really "renaming" it, it's actually a translation. But I actually think it's more likely they _won't_ translate it anyway. I suppose it could go either way though.


----------



## Fleecy (Oct 21, 2008)

Either they'll air it regularly and censor it or they'll put it on Adult Swim. My guess is the former.  But it's taking long to come out anyway; they haven't even done the third movie yet!

I would really like to see the deeper and less grating quality Maile might do with Naruto since he's older. I'm also anticipating how Kate will handle Sakura's battle cries without making them screechy or strange like in earlier episodes. And of course, I'm looking forward to new voice additions for Sai, Yamato, Sasori, and Deidara!


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 21, 2008)

I think they will dub Naruto Shippuuden and yes I think that it will be called Naruto Hurricane Chronicals. I mean it's not like it's a bad name.


----------



## Death-T (Oct 21, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> I think they will dub Naruto Shippuuden and yes I think that it will be called Naruto Hurricane Chronicals. I mean it's not like it's a bad name.


 
Well _of course_ they will dub it. That much is already known. I really don't mind Hurricane Chronicles either. I just think it may actually be more likely that they simply keep the title "Shippuden". But if they don't, that's fine to. I really don't care all that much.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 21, 2008)

Death-T said:


> Well _of course_ they will dub it.



_Haha,_ yeah I know, just some people on this forum are doubting it.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm hoping they don't call it shippuden OR hurricane chronicles since they both sound kind of dumb. They aught to just call it part 2 and continue the episode count from 221, like they did with the manga.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahh, we all knew it was coming!D: I just hope they make Sai say something at least a bit reasonable~TT^TT


----------



## Death-T (Oct 22, 2008)

the animal batista said:


> I'm hoping they don't call it shippuden OR hurricane chronicles since they both sound kind of dumb. They aught to just call it part 2 and continue the episode count from 221, like they did with the manga.


 
In my opinion, that would be kind of dumb. The manga is supposed to all be one story called Naruto. But the Japanese decided to produce a new series for Part 2, kind of like how Toei handled Dragon Ball Z. The Part 2 series is called Shippuden and starts with a new episode count. (though numbered 221+ on the DVDs I've heard) The Japanese series is called Naruto Shippuden, so the English title should be the same or a translation at least. To pretend like it's the manga and just call it Part 2 would be rather silly. That would be the same as FUNimation changing Dragon Ball Z to Dragon Ball and numbering the episodes 154+. And few would agree with that decision. Simply because it's not right.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 22, 2008)

The anime in general isn't right.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 23, 2008)

Death-T said:


> In my opinion, that would be kind of dumb. The manga is supposed to all be one story called Naruto. But the Japanese decided to produce a new series for Part 2, kind of like how Toei handled Dragon Ball Z. The Part 2 series is called Shippuden and starts with a new episode count. (though numbered 221+ on the DVDs I've heard) The Japanese series is called Naruto Shippuden, so the English title should be the same or a translation at least. To pretend like it's the manga and just call it Part 2 would be rather silly. That would be the same as FUNimation changing Dragon Ball Z to Dragon Ball and numbering the episodes 154+. And few would agree with that decision. Simply because it's not right.



You have a good enough point about the name, they should translate it accurately. I was just saying that I personally think Hurricane Chronicles sounds like a Power Rangers series or something.

I did have the japanese dvds in mind regarding the episode #s, and hold that they should number the episodes that way. Starting from 1 again really makes watching every single filler episode feel futile...

Oh yeah, i forgot to say, the difference between Dragonball/z and Naruto is that both DB and Z can stand alone, everything is resolved at the end of Dragonball, and Z has its own beginning that opens up new storylines. On the other hand, Naruto leaves a LOT of things hanging at the end of Part 1; it's not even remotely complete.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 24, 2008)

srry for bringing in new topic im new here..i just realized today something..when will naruto be over..i mean..they are soo ahead with the manga...its going to take more then 2 years just to catch up to the manga..that is so stupid..to long to wait..i wish they could do at least 2-3 episodes a week i know its hard..but 3 years is just too much


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2008)

Question: The DVDs will have official subs right?


----------



## Death-T (Oct 24, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Question: The DVDs will have official subs right?


 
Um... VIZ is releasing Uncut/Bilingual DVDs with official subs for Naruto(Part1) and there are still subs for that on the internet. So there's no reason to assume it will be any different for Shippuden.


----------



## Luvs (Oct 24, 2008)

> That's not really "renaming" it, it's actually a translation. But I actually think it's more likely they _won't_ translate it anyway. I suppose it could go either way though.



*dumb moment* Oops (:
Still I wish they'd keep the name Original, (:


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2008)

Death-T said:


> Um... VIZ is releasing Uncut/Bilingual DVDs with official subs for Naruto(Part1) and there are still subs for that on the internet.



That's because of the already sizeable market in other countries.  Remember when Naruto was first aired dubbed back in Oct. 05?


----------



## JJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Please be mindful, this is the thread that is to support the future of Dub Shippuuden (or whatever the title will be). If you're not here for that purpose, there's no point in being in here. Thanks.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 29, 2008)

The Newest Naruto insider or whatever the fuck it is called had a Shippuden preview, though they still just called it NARUTO


They stated an early 2009 debut


----------



## Fuuton Rasengan Shuriken (Oct 29, 2008)

It's called Naruto something but it's clearly not Shippuden. It'll just be called something else or it might still be called Naruto by itself but people will just see it as a new series.


----------



## Death-T (Oct 29, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> The Newest Naruto insider or whatever the fuck it is called had a Shippuden preview, though they still just called it NARUTO
> 
> 
> They stated an early 2009 debut


 
Do you mean the Naruto Collector Winter 2008 edition? I mentioned that before. It has some stuff for series 2 but it didn't really announce the title as being just "Naruto". It just didn't give the title for the second series yet and reffered to Shippuden as "the new Naruto series". I highly doubt they'll just call it Naruto as opposed to using a subtitle.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

It's finally started, I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank God! SHIPPUDEN IS IN THE US! You better beileve IT DATTEBAYO!


----------



## randyrandy (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes!! Wow this is great news!! I really can't wait for Shippuden!


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2008)

i relly am hoping they dont mess this up


----------



## Death-T (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome. I can assume that they're keeping the title Shippuden based on what he said. I thought they would have already started recording more by now. But it's good to hear that they've finally started. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Insert Last Name Deidera (Nov 2, 2008)

*Oh I wana see this*

Just wondering, what company dubs the Naruto Shippuden version in the U.S?

I'm gona laugh if it's cartoon network....

I'm gona laugh if they say, "Shikamaru really adopted the love of lolipops." Instead of using cigars.

I can't wait to see how bad/good this turns out.


----------



## rpgman1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome! Finally, can't wait to hear Shippuden in English. So when does CN tell us if it is going to air Shippuden?


----------



## Insert Last Name Deidera (Nov 2, 2008)

*Oh I wana see this*

Just wondering, what company dubs the Naruto Shippuden version in the U.S?

I'm gona laugh if it's cartoon network....


----------



## Fleecy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, this is our same crop of voice actors, so if they've done a good job so far they'll do a good job with Shippuden. Have some faith in them!

I'm just slightly irked that the filler episodes are airing once every two weeks now, presumably to widen the gap between now and Shippuden, but still... The wait is even more agonizing now that we know the first episode has already been dubbed!


----------



## Kyou (Nov 2, 2008)

Remember its still the dub section and what not.

At a guess it's Viz still doing it, they'd lose some voice actors if it wasn't Viz, wouldn't they...?

Yea, it is a little frustrating that its every 2 weeks, But knowing its in production is awesome, like it has to air eventually now.


----------



## randyrandy (Nov 2, 2008)

I think once Shippuden starts airing its gonna be once every week. Maybe they are airing 1 episode every 2 weeks to give the dubbers more time to dub and get ahead.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 2, 2008)

Great news


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 2, 2008)

Wheres the dubbed shippuuden part in it and at what part of the video does it happen at, since all I see is commentary and I don't have time to listen to Yuri Lowenthal speak about his roles in person for 10 mins


----------



## Kyou (Nov 2, 2008)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Wheres the dubbed shippuuden part in it and at what part of the video does it happen at, since all I see is commentary and I don't have time to listen to Yuri Lowenthal speak about his roles in person for 10 mins



You misread what they meant XD.

They mean he talks about Shippuden in the first 2 minutes of the video.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 2, 2008)

S e a n said:


> You misread what they meant XD.
> 
> They mean he talks about Shippuden in the first 2 minutes of the video.



Ah alright then, thought they would show a live anime clip of it or something. For 2 mins... this topic completely threw me off thinking the OP recorded the 1st episode of shippuuden then it lead me to think that it was indeed watchable when I read the words "Watch the first two minutes" 

I'm a bit dissapointed, but happy that Shippuuden will be coming over here


----------



## JJ (Nov 2, 2008)

*Moved Fleecy's thread in here. Until the LAST Naruto episode airs or until Viz makes an OFFICIAL announcement, this is only thread where this discussion will be allowed. No threads or posts in the dub discussion area about future Naruto. Any threads with regards to the second series (which I will call it until it's official) will be merged with this Official Dub Naruto Second Series Discussion Thread. 

I understand you guys are excited, but in respect to the Naruto staff that lurks or posts this thread will be kept here.   *


----------



## Death-T (Nov 2, 2008)

Insert Last Name Deidera said:


> Just wondering, what company dubs the Naruto Shippuden version in the U.S?
> 
> I'm gona laugh if it's cartoon network....


 
Cartoon Network isn't the dubbing company, they simply braodcast the show. VIZ Media dubs it, and they did a fantastic job with Naruto in the United States. Those who can't see otherwhise are clouded by ignorance. And it is quite obvious that VIZ will be dubbing Shippuden. *It is the same freaking show.* I am honestly shocked at how many people keep asking that sort of question. It's really common sense.


----------



## JJ (Nov 2, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> Watch the first two minutes (courtesy of Yuri Lowenthal, Sasuke's VA). They recorded the first Shippuden episode just two days ago! He talks about the news of it; *there is no actual clip of the dubbed anime here*.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 2, 2008)

OH FUCK YES!


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 3, 2008)

well it's about time!...I still think they could have easily skipped the fillers and went straight to Shippuden...but oh well it's worth the wait...

also that Yuri Lowenthal (sasuker's VA) in that video said he is also playing Suzaku from Code Geass and Simon from Gurren-Lagann...? wow that's...interesting...dude must be real good to get all these major character roles...


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2008)

very happy to hear that they have finally started dubbing shippuden.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 3, 2008)

Too bad it is mediocre at best until later on


----------



## tdsuchiha (Nov 4, 2008)

yaay...Atlast the dubbing has started but maybe they'll release aroung christmas if it goes well..


----------



## JJ (Nov 4, 2008)

We're not getting it until 2009.


----------



## tdsuchiha (Nov 4, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> We're not getting it until 2009.



Yeah but atleast the stupid fillers dubbing are over ...Maybe they could give us a sneak peak later on ...


----------



## trapps (Nov 8, 2008)

*Maile Flannagan is voicing Naruto in Shippuden*

i don't know if this is old news or the right place to post.. sorry if it is.
but according to her myspace, she WILL be naruto;


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Nov 9, 2008)

*will shippuuden be on adult swim on cartoonnetwork????*

its probably been asked b4 but i wasent sure so here i am asking...


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope so, because it would be funny for the all the little kids who watch Dubruto to try to convince their dumbass over-protective parents to let them watch Adult Swim.


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Nov 9, 2008)

yea it would


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 9, 2008)

You could have just used the search system. 



Paul the SK said:


> I hope so, because it would be funny for the all the little kids who watch Dubruto to try to convince their dumbass over-protective parents to let them watch Adult Swim.



Yeah.


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Nov 9, 2008)

im sorry sir


----------



## Even (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think they'll move it to Adult Swim, which would probably mean some serious edits in the Kakuzu/Hidan arc...
Expect all penis jokes to disappear as well


----------



## Milo- (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually think shippuuden has been more kid-friendly than part 1. This is particularly noticeable in the specials' omakes, so, I don't see shippuuden having higher chances of ending up on adult swim than part 1.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2008)

It'll be edited to shit. Shippuuden is already toned down enough from the manga.

Hidan's decapitation was really half-assed.


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Nov 9, 2008)

thatll kill the whole series nvm the dubbed version was never alive


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 9, 2008)

nope. after like 200 episodes of it being on cartoonnetwork, i doubt it would disappear and go to adult swim


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 9, 2008)

No. It won't air on TV. It will go straight to DVD, since Shitpooden sucks so much. Isn't fit for U.S. TV. Or any TV with anyone who has some kind of taste in their television show viewing palette (which must be why the show gets good ratings in Japan)

This is total sarcasm in a bullshit thread that will soon be full of posts with ignorant dub bashing by the way.



Nothing in Shippuden is AS worthy, unless you have everyone start swearing every other word like Bleach





Paul the SK said:


> I hope so, because it would be funny for the all the little kids who watch Dubruto to try to convince their dumbass over-protective parents to let them watch Adult Swim.



Most parents have no Idea what their kids are watching. Goddamn lucky kids.




biz markie said:


> thatll kill the whole series nvm the dubbed version was never alive



Fail Post is Fail



Even said:


> I don't think they'll move it to Adult Swim, which would probably mean some serious edits in the Kakuzu/Hidan arc...



You mean impailments with blood and moving blood that have been shown even in the earlier episodes that were censored, not factoring in the fact that violence censorship is almost non-existent? Or the half-ass decapitation that shows nothing other than some moving blood?



Even said:


> Expect all penis jokes to disappear as well


Doesn't that Total Drama Island or whatever have penis jokes and ball jokes and urine and scat jokes and gets away with it with no problem?

The overprotective Shonen Jump censorship is one thing, but Cartoon Network gets away with fucking murder in terms of what qualifies as kids and teen shows.



Paul the SK said:


> It'll be edited to shit. Shippuuden is already toned down enough from the manga.
> 
> Hidan's decapitation was really half-assed.



There is nothing to fucking edit, especially the first 3 arcs, that hasn't already been done in on Cartoon Network, unless they change Hidan actually getting Decapitated and his head bouncing on the DVDs in Japan.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2008)

*Shippuuden is going to air on Cartoon Network (not Adult Swim) on February 14th, 2009.  In the current Naruto time slot.*

The First Episode has long been recorded (which Yuri Lowenthal accounced at one of the cons last week).


Now the new questions that needs to be changed to if they are going to continue double episodes in catching up with Japan.   Because those who don't know, Viz is going to print Volumes 33 through 45, between February and July of 09.  Which effectively catches us up with Japan, manga-wise.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 10, 2008)

Total Drama-Island has a PG warning before it begins... I doubt CN would be bold enough to do that to Naruto when so many children watch it. And seeing a warning prior to viewing would be suggestive to the parents not to watch it. Or at least, despite what CN cautions, people will overreact and overreacting could lead to lower ratings. :\



Even said:


> I don't think they'll move it to Adult Swim, which would probably mean some serious edits in the Kakuzu/Hidan arc...
> Expect all penis jokes to disappear as well



Same.

Although I would _really_ like it if [AS] did... 

The time it's on CN's cartoon block is most likely where it'll be... And I doubt they'll be able to keep all the "suggestive language/dialogue" that the original does...

?

It'll more than likely be kept intact for DVD release.


----------



## Even (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think the soccer moms would let penis jokes go freely... Imagine kids going out saying "Do you even have a penis??", then their mom hears it, asking where they've heard that, the kids answer Naruto, and all hell breaks loose...


----------



## JJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Now I'm wondering if this will be the case. I didn't think so before, but CN just put out the announcement this week that Adult Swim will now be starting at 10 pm ET starting in January 2009 7 days a week. Currently, Naruto is in the 10:30 pm Saturday slot. While I didn't think of the possibility before, I do now.


----------



## JJ (Nov 10, 2008)

> Nope, don't know who Sai is - and if I did I can't say til they release it. Don't know when it airs - but I think soon. Yes, I will change my voice - I'm pitching it down....
> 
> thanks for the notes & comments!
> MAILE



At a con panel (off the record) it was suggested that she would still voice the part unless they felt she could not pitch her voice down. Apparently she could.



> Now I'm wondering if this will be the case. I didn't think so before, but CN just put out the announcement this week that Adult Swim will now be starting at 10 pm ET starting in January 2009 7 days a week. Currently, Naruto is in the 10:30 pm Saturday slot. While I didn't think of the possibility before, I do now.



Adult Swim is starting at an earlier time in January. This would be interesting for Naruto for those that want it on AS. If they go that way.


----------



## JJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Well this came out of nowhere. Seems that in Jan 2009, Adult Swim is moving to an earlier time at 10 pm 7 nights a week. I have no idea if this means dub Shippuuden will be on AS or not.  I'm not even confident about Tyrannos date since CN changes their schedule on a whim.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2008)

So I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, any word on when Shippuuden dub will begin beyond the OP of saying 'no news yet'?


----------



## JJ (Nov 10, 2008)

There's been guessing, speculation, websites posting different dates, but until we get an official announcement we can only say early 2009 for now.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2008)

after sai joins the cast CN will be hearing from the FCC


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Well this came out of nowhere. Seems that in Jan 2009, Adult Swim is moving to an earlier time at 10 pm 7 nights a week. I have no idea if this means dub Shippuuden will be on AS or not.  I'm not even confident about Tyrannos date since CN changes their schedule on a whim.


i hope the 10pm-11pm hour is used for anime not shows like Robot Chiken at least on saturdays maybe One Piece will return but wo knows.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 10, 2008)

unless you want it moved to 2-3 in the morning i suggest you moFo's pray it stays on the same block


----------



## Insert Last Name Deidera (Nov 10, 2008)

I really hope it moves to Adult Swim. Seriously, if everything on Adult Swim was edited out I'd..okay, I don't even remember what the hell is on Adult Swim, but I'm sure it's better than your average cartoon on CN. 

If they put Ship. on normal, I wana see them *try* to edit out the Hidan/Kakuzu arc. Epic lols will fill the air.

Adult Swim please
Adult Swim
Adult Swim
Adult Swim
Adult Swim
Adult Swim
Adult Swim
Adult Swim

Shit! I don't want it to air on normal blocks! Hell no! Not that I watch it, but I hate how many people think Naruto is a shitty kids show because of CN.

Sai...come quick...get the FCC over here now!!


----------



## Neoreobeem (Nov 10, 2008)

Most of the edits if it remains on CN will be minor. Sai's jokes will be changed to asking Naruto if he's a boy or girl and most people we'll get the idea and I'm sure the uncut dvds will leave it intact. As for the Kakuzu/Hidan arc that might be a problem but I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 10, 2008)

*If they put Shippuden on Adult Swim I don't think they will changed Sai's jokes since the anime Shin-chan have some jokes like that.*


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 10, 2008)

Everybody forget one thing. The english dub is not only made for americans. This dub would be used in other english speakers countries like england, canada or australia. These country maybe don't have a place on their TV for more mature anime and maybe would not accept penis jokes. Now maybe there are many different version of the english dub.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 10, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Everybody forget one thing. The english dub is not only made for americans. This dub would be used in other english speakers countries like england, canada or australia. These country maybe don't have a place on their TV for more mature anime and maybe would not accept penis jokes. Now maybe there are many different version of the english dub.



No it's probably only one; however the network it airs on will edit according to censorship laws in the region. Thus making it appear like different dubs...

Afterall it's CN that edits the content here; not Viz.

Although I see something here... it's not like they can just remove dialogue... they'd have to replace it or waste the time trying to alter the scene. And we can face it that it's easier and more prudent to do the 1st option.

So my guess would be that the specific controversial statements such as penis jokes will have a variety of dubbed dialogue to choose from in accordance to the area it's released.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 10, 2008)

For example in France we have two dub for Full Metal Alchemist. The first one was made by the channel Canal+ that's aired the anime but the DVD published didn't like the Canal+ dub (too hardcore lol) so they called the dubber to redub some part for the DVD release.

But for Naruto we only have a soft dub version.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2008)

Geez, people getting so worked up over frigging censoring.   It won't be that much different from what we already seen with the Subs.   At most we will see is less blood, the hot springs episode adding some more steam and perhaps swimsuits.   


Hell, why the hell are people complaining about the Dubs anyhow?  I thought you people didn't even watch them?  



JediJaina said:


> Well this came out of nowhere. Seems that in Jan 2009, Adult Swim is moving to an earlier time at 10 pm 7 nights a week. I have no idea if this means dub Shippuuden will be on AS or not.  I'm not even confident about Tyrannos date since CN changes their schedule on a whim.



Uh, JJ.  Naruto airs at 9PM, not 10PM.  (It's at 10:30pm lately because of the movies).  As for the weekday re-airings of Naruto, they would have to move it to the 9PM or even at 5PM like they did back in 06.


BTW, the Spring TV Season starts in the first two weeks in February.   That's why that date is chosen. 



Wisdom said:


> I doubt the predicted date [of Shippuden] is accurate... There are still 18 episodes left of Part I to air and that'd take over 3 months, even if CN broadcasts an episode every week.



CN can easily go back to Double Episodes, maybe even show the last arc in a mini marathon.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 10, 2008)

Why do people want Shippuden on adultswim so badly? Do you see the treatment anime on as gets? It's worst than CN, at leas on CN they'll Naruto on at hours where people are still awake despite their sheduling shifting. On as they'll shift anime to death slots with no warning. Second of all Shippuden isn't an adult show. You guys can delude yourselves all you want, that doesn't change the fact that the naruto series is based on a graphic novel that was originally serialized in a magazine aimed at prepubescent boys.


----------



## Insert Last Name Deidera (Nov 10, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Why do people want Shippuden on adultswim so badly? Do you see the treatment anime on as gets? It's worst than CN, at leas on CN they'll Naruto on at hours where people are still awake despite their sheduling shifting. On as they'll shift anime to death slots with no warning. Second of all Shippuden isn't an adult show. You guys can delude yourselves all you want, that doesn't change the fact that the naruto series is based on a graphic novel that was originally serialized in a magazine aimed at prepubescent boys.



Woah I think you just killed the thread mate, yet your right. Damn, what the hell am I gona say now? Fuck! Well I guess people are gona start complaining that they want Naruto to be turned into an adult anime.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 10, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Why do people want Shippuden on adultswim so badly? Do you see the treatment anime on as gets? It's worst than CN, at leas on CN they'll Naruto on at hours where people are still awake despite their sheduling shifting. On as they'll shift anime to death slots with no warning. Second of all Shippuden isn't an adult show. You guys can delude yourselves all you want, that doesn't change the fact that the naruto series is based on a graphic novel that was originally serialized in a magazine aimed at prepubescent boys.



Agreed

I haven't trusted Adult Swims' scheduling of anime, since they moved Code Geass to the death slot.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 10, 2008)

I doubt [AS] will give it the attention it does to Code Geass, Seirei no Moribito, and Inuyasha. It'd more than likely be directly before or after Bleach and retain a constant schedule time -due to popularity/genre- as well if it were.



Tyrannos said:


> Geez, people getting so worked up over frigging censoring.   It won't be that much different from what we already seen with the Subs.   At most we will see is less blood, the hot springs episode adding some more steam and perhaps swimsuits.



I think it's the fear that we don't know exactly what they'll edit out. Some things could be unnoticeable while other things could ruin the moment (like Sai's comments). However, what I see is that whatever is edited is what's most likely to be seen by the dub-viewers; so if a certain contradictory edit were made; controversial arguments could arise. 



Tyrannos said:


> Uh, JJ.  Naruto airs at 9PM, not 10PM.  (It's at 10:30pm lately because of the movies).  As for the weekday re-airings of Naruto, they would have to move it to the 9PM or even at 5PM like they did back in 06.



It'll air differently for separate timezones. For example -6GMT central has it air an hour earlier at 9PM while -5GMT Eastern airs it at 10PM. And though they technically air at the same time; the numbers on the clock are different.



Tyrannos said:


> CN can easily go back to Double Episodes, maybe even show the last arc in a mini marathon.



Yeah; that's what I way trying to get at by saying BTB (back to back) episodes. And I'd prefer it if they did that too.

Afterall, the filler isn't worth taking up all that wasted time. They need to get it over with.


----------



## JJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Geez, people getting so worked up over frigging censoring.   It won't be that much different from what we already seen with the Subs.   At most we will see is less blood, the hot springs episode adding some more steam and perhaps swimsuits.
> 
> 
> Hell, why the hell are people complaining about the Dubs anyhow?  I thought you people didn't even watch them?
> ...



Tyr, I never said anything about the Naruto time slot. I just said I don't know what it means for dub Shippuuden with regards to the AS possibility. Yes, we know that Naruto previously aired at 9 pm ET, but it's now currently on at 10:30 pm (when it airs).  It's even listed as such on the CN Naruto page. We both know better than to trust CN when it comes to scheduling.  Could it go back to the earlier time?  It's possible. Until we get an official press release, we don't know.  I thought maybe they were moving the time slot in preparation, but now with this announcement I'm not sure. That was what I was implying.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Nov 10, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Why do people want Shippuden on adultswim so badly? Do you see the treatment anime on as gets? It's worst than CN, at leas on CN they'll Naruto on at hours where people are still awake despite their sheduling shifting. On as they'll shift anime to death slots with no warning. Second of all Shippuden isn't an adult show. You guys can delude yourselves all you want, that doesn't change the fact that the naruto series is based on a graphic novel that was originally serialized in a magazine aimed at prepubescent boys.


This. Just this.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 11, 2008)

Wisdom said:


> I doubt [AS] will give it the attention it does to Code Geass, Seirei no Moribito, and Inuyasha. It'd more than likely be directly before or after Bleach and retain a constant schedule time -due to popularity/genre- as well if it were.



Oh so Bleach keeps a constant schedule? I guess that's why it was recently shifted from 11PM to 1AM. Stop kidding yourselves, the only priority adultswim holds for anything is its own crappy comedies, family guy, and robot chicken. That's it, they could care less about anything else.

Naruto is Viz's cashcow, and they generate most of their revenue in merchandising from little kids. Little kids can't stay up late to watch shippuden on adultswim, so however you spin it airing shippuden on adultswim is not feasible when you look at the possible profits they could generate. 24 year old Craig is probably buying the boxsets and possibly some of the headband paraphernalia, wall scrolls, and posters, but 11 year old Bobby is buying all that and the video games, trading cards, and action figures. Which audience would you value more?


----------



## insane111 (Nov 11, 2008)

I miss the days when people gushed gallons of blood from a papercut in Bleach, they've turned it into a kids show too


----------



## Asriel (Nov 11, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Oh so Bleach keeps a constant schedule? I guess that's why it was recently shifted from 11PM to 1AM. Stop kidding yourselves, the only priority adultswim holds for anything is its own crappy comedies, family guy, and robot chicken. That's it, they could care less about anything else.
> 
> Naruto is Viz's cashcow, and they generate most of their revenue in merchandising from little kids. Little kids can't stay up late to watch shippuden on adultswim, so however you spin it airing shippuden on adultswim is not feasible when you look at the possible profits they could generate. 24 year old Craig is probably buying the boxsets and possibly some of the headband paraphernalia, wall scrolls, and posters, but 11 year old Bobby is buying all that and the video games, trading cards, and action figures. Which audience would you value more?



I didn't realize it was moved to a later timeslot. I don't avidly keep track of Adult Swim's lineup.

However; it had a more consistent running block than most other shows in [AS] and because the genre of Naruto is similar, we can predict that "if" it is added to [AS]'s timeslot that it'd be around the same time.

I know the product marketing trade. And I know the target audience is children and that they have a higher profit margin than teenagers and up. All profit-businesses are like this. However, I was discussing whether it is plausible for Shippuden to air on Adult swim due to it's content not simply profit. And so far it is.

Will it? Probably not. Do I want it to? Yes. And that's why I am discussing how it still can and that -as far as we know- the schedule is still up in the air. Just because it's logical doesn't mean it'll be CN's decision.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2008)

Wisdom said:


> I doubt [AS] will give it the attention it does to Code Geass, Seirei no Moribito, and Inuyasha. It'd more than likely be directly before or after Bleach and retain a constant schedule time -due to popularity/genre- as well if it were.



Inuyasha and Full Metal Alchemist is treated differently than Code Geass and other Anime, because people like watching those re-runs.   That's why you frequently see them played on weeknights.

Bleach, is one of the few shows actually drawing in the crowds.   Not to mention CN spent a fortune getting the rights to air it.  

Code Geass and Moribito got the shaft because they weren't doing too well in the ratings as expected.  But nobody was watching their retarded shows either, and with public outcry, it gave these shows new life.  (But doubt we will see these in re-runs anytime soon).



Wisdom said:


> I think it's the fear that we don't know exactly what they'll edit out. Some things could be unnoticeable while other things could ruin the moment (like Sai's comments). However, what I see is that whatever is edited is what's most likely to be seen by the dub-viewers; so if a certain contradictory edit were made; controversial arguments could arise.



You are right, we don't know exactly what will be edited out.  But from what we have seen them edit of Part 1, you what will most likely be edited out.

And frankly, people getting too worked up over censoring.   We seen worse in Part 1.   So what if they don't have Sai say Penis, it's not going to kill people that he doesn't say it.  I know Liam will give us an nice clever metaphor that says it, but not to the point the censors are going to go berzerk over.

If you don't believe me, go to the Recording Studio forum and ask him directly.



Wisdom said:


> It'll air differently for separate timezones. For example -6GMT central has it air an hour earlier at 9PM while -5GMT Eastern airs it at 10PM. And though they technically air at the same time; the numbers on the clock are different.



Yes, I know.  And they always work around that.   Because MST has Adult Swim starting at 9PM, and yet that doesn't stop them from airing certain shows.



Wisdom said:


> Yeah; that's what I way trying to get at by saying BTB (back to back) episodes. And I'd prefer it if they did that too.
> 
> Afterall, the filler isn't worth taking up all that wasted time. They need to get it over with.



They know it.  Ratings for Naruto have gone down because of those fillers.   That's why they were rushing through them as fast as they could.   Even this quick pace has killed off interest.



JediJaina said:


> Tyr, I never said anything about the Naruto time slot. I just said I don't know what it means for dub Shippuuden with regards to the AS possibility. Yes, we know that Naruto previously aired at 9 pm ET, but it's now currently on at 10:30 pm (when it airs).  It's even listed as such on the CN Naruto page. We both know better than to trust CN when it comes to scheduling.  Could it go back to the earlier time?  It's possible. Until we get an official press release, we don't know.  I thought maybe they were moving the time slot in preparation, but now with this announcement I'm not sure. That was what I was implying.



It's at 10:30pm because of these Movies.   When it's over they will return Naruto back to the 9PM schedule.   Remember, Naruto is their cash cow.

Now with the talk about unstable schedules, people should be talking about Adult Swim than CN.   It's pretty obvious that aside from Bleach, they are trying to kill off their Anime block.

And I'll be frank here, as much as I like the reduced censoring (which isn't really needed for Shippuuden), I don't want Adult Swim frigging around with it.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You are right, we don't know exactly what will be edited out.  But from what we have seen them edit of Part 1, you what will most likely be edited out.
> 
> And frankly, people getting too worked up over censoring.   We seen worse in Part 1.   So what if they don't have Sai say Penis, it's not going to kill people that he doesn't say it.  I know Liam will give us an nice clever metaphor that says it, but not to the point the censors are going to go berzerk over.



True. And although I don't care as much as other people do about the changes (though I'm never to shy voice them) I know they'll put something acceptable in its place. But again the dubbed dialogue is up in the air and as much as I believe everything will turn out good (because it usually does) I gather angst because I, myself, don't want the series' name to be tarnished anymore than it is.





Tyrannos said:


> Now with the talk about unstable schedules, people should be talking about Adult Swim than CN.   It's pretty obvious that aside from Bleach, they are trying to kill off their Anime block.
> 
> And I'll be frank here, as much as I like the reduced censoring (which isn't really needed for Shippuuden), I don't want Adult Swim frigging around with it.



They more/less said that when Seirei no Moribito started airing. 

And I quote: "Setting ourselves up for failure". 

I wonder _why_ though... I mean sure there's the obvious rumor of promoting their own lame crap; but there's certainly more to it than that. Something more substantial and less risky... ?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2008)

Simple, why pay a fortune for foreign anime when you can spend less on home made animation.

In short, they are trying to save a buck.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 11, 2008)

I think people are confused with how graphic and "mature" shippuden truly is. In all honesty the only real change between part 2 and part 1 is the tone. It's no more graphic than what we saw in VOTE, and even that as far as the 1st two arcs go is more graphic. The anime as of present is coming up on some of the more graphic as far as violent parts of shippuden, and already from the transition from manga to anime, a lot of the more graphic violence has already been toned down. I'm sure Viz would like to see Naruto stay in the slot it is now and not be on adultswim, of course that's kind of out of their hands since CN will do what it wants. But I honestly don't think adultswim would even want Naruto. People keep claiming that Naruto and Bleach go hand in hand, and despite the fact their aimed at nearly the same demographic, Bleach is slightly more mature, slightly more dark, and has way more blood. They'll do what they'll do I suppose, but this is just my opinion. Either way I don't suspect we'll see much editing either way, no more than we see right now anyway.


----------



## calimike (Nov 11, 2008)

I got Anime Insider magazine today and Q&A claim Shippuden will air on Cartoon Network on December. Too early for that!?  AI magazine said CN hasn't release of schedule for December-January for Shippuden timeslot/date.


----------



## Iso (Nov 11, 2008)

I highly doubt Shippuuden would make it on to [adult swim], but there's a strong possibility of a later slot of Cartoon Network.  Most swim viewers would see the title "Naruto" and immediately dismiss it, thus decreasing ratings, and anyone who is an avid swim watcher knows how much they like to mess with the schedule just because of ratings.  Besides, they haven't had an anime with more than, say, 50 episodes since Inuyasha.


----------



## ShadowsBekon (Nov 11, 2008)

Definatly not gonna happen.


----------



## Euraj (Nov 12, 2008)

I really doubt they'd do that. It would have had to have been on Adult Swim in the beginning. It's too late to suddenly jump to maturity. The series has already been delivered in a fashion that fits with kids, so it won't all of the sudden become a show for us.


----------



## Gintara (Nov 17, 2008)

Hopefully I'm the first one to post it:

ANN- Viz to Stream Naruto Within 1 Week of Japanese Airing

If i'm not then that sucks. @@' (Got kind of excited when I saw it)


----------



## JJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Pein said:


> confirmed its happening
> ANN- Viz to Stream Naruto Within 1 Week of Japanese Airing





Gintara said:


> Hopefully I'm the first one to post it:
> 
> ANN- Viz to Stream Naruto Within 1 Week of Japanese Airing
> 
> If i'm not then that sucks. @@' (Got kind of excited when I saw it)



You weren't the first. Pein posted about it the day before in Konoha TV and in another thread in this section. 


Let me make this clear to anyone who might misinterpret this announcement:

This announcement is not about the dub. It's about the Japanese version that Viz will be streaming with English subtitles. As such, any spoilers/discussion of the streaming version still belongs in Konoha TV and not here. What we are waiting for is an announcement regarding the English dub which they have not given.


----------



## Death-T (Nov 17, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> You weren't the first. Pein posted about it the day before in Konoha TV and in another thread in this section.
> 
> 
> Let me make this clear to anyone who might misinterpret this announcement:
> ...


 
Well... It is at least confirmed now that the title will be kept Shippuden. The logo is on the pic in that ANN link. =P And all of the actors and articles have reffered to it as such.


----------



## JJ (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm still on the fence until they make the announcement on the dub. I think there's only a small chance now that they'll change it.  I've seen stranger things happen.


----------



## JJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope not "official" until either the last episode airs or Viz makes an official announcement regarding when the dub version will be on tv or dvd. Until then, stays here.  

Although I was genuinely surprised to hear the dub in the trailer.


----------



## JJ (Nov 18, 2008)

I know I seem a little harsh, but after having to trash a couple of threads I really needed to make clear that it really wasn't about the dub.  I wish Viz would quit teasing us and just announce it about the dub already. That trailer teaser I think I watched a few times.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I guess dattebayo is gonnna get hit with a C&D soon


----------



## Death-T (Nov 18, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well I guess dattebayo is gonnna get hit with a C&D soon


 
Hm. Maybe, maybe not. But with officially subbed episodes coming out just a week after release in Japan, and a subscription to CrunchyRoll that gets them to you just an hour after premier, the need for Dattebayo will be significantly lower than it used to. 


It wouldn't really matter to me if Dattebayo ceased to exist. I kind of hope they do. It would be nice to see more Naruto fans online actually utilizing legal resources. But if Dattebayo is shut down- UGH. We won't hear the end of it from the _Fansub Fanboys._ 

...

*Spoiler*: __ 




_"Omg th3 quality sux! th3y translated 1t all WRONG acuz naruto d1dn't say fuck!! wh3r3 da h3ll are the honorifics? the font sux!! there is no kareoke!! they have no right to do this!! they are the most horrible unfair crappy dubbing company ever!! a week is to long!!! i don't wanna pay for anything!!" _


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 18, 2008)

18 more episodes untill Shippuuden, if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Nov 19, 2008)

When it comes to English dubbing Funimation is the best. So if CN won't pick it up and it's only released in a box set, I would only be happy if Funimation does the dubbing. 

Also, it should only be shown on AS. Younger American viewers are having trouble understanding that the characters are teenagers now and they have darker issues that their little minds have trouble comprehending.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 19, 2008)

I rather FUNi NOT do so, to be honest.


----------



## JJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Legendary_Toad_Sage said:


> When it comes to English dubbing Funimation is the best. So if CN won't pick it up and it's only released in a box set, I would only be happy if Funimation does the dubbing.
> 
> Also, it should only be shown on AS. Younger American viewers are having trouble understanding that the characters are teenagers now and they have darker issues that their little minds have trouble comprehending.




I think there's some confusion here. Viz has the rights to Naruto Shippudden. It's already being dubbed by Viz.  Because of how popular the show is, they wanted to make as little changes to the dub as possible. Meaning not having another company work on it.

As for the trouble understanding part, I can only say my 10 year old nephew reads the Naruto manga (which will be way ahead whenever the dubbed anime comes out) and he understands what's going on.  I've been impressed at how knowledgeable he is about the show. 


What we're waiting on is for the official announcement of something to do with the dub for Shippuuden. All announcements have had to do with the Japanese/subtitled version, not the dub. Whether it's DVD/online media or the announcement of the show airing on TV. Because of the new announcement regarding Adult Swim moving up to 10 pm in January, I thought it would be a possibility that it could go to AS. However, I don't think this will happen due to its popularity.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 19, 2008)

After seeing the trailer and according to this short clip...

Veoh Link

The voices seem to have been used from the Resque Sasuke arc, since Sasuke's quote to Sakura sounds like the way he said it before he knocked her out and went to where Orrochimaru is, when he said Naruto it could have been used at the Final Valley and finally Naruto's scream sounds like he's still young and fermilliar when he battled Sasuke in the Final Valley aswell.

I'm sure they haven't voice recorded the characters yet since it would sound off if they all sounded the same yet their Japanese counterparts didn't.


----------



## JJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> I'm sure they haven't voice recorded the characters yet since it would sound off if they all sounded the same yet their Japanese counterparts didn't.




Yes they have. They already started recording although I did suspect that in the trailer they were using old recordings of their voices.  I can point you to Kyle Hebert's MySpace or Maile's MySpace or Yuri on You Tube for confirmation. 

BTW, Kyle posted on his MySpace that he would be playing a character in Shippuuden aside from Kiba. He would not say who that character is so have fun trying to guess.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 24, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I can point you to Kyle Hebert's MySpace or Maile's MySpace or Yuri on You Tube for confirmation.
> 
> BTW, Kyle posted on his MySpace that he would be playing a character in Shippuuden aside from Kiba. He would not say who that character is so have fun trying to guess.


 don't know but it must be a character on the range of the first 1-10 episode and he have many voice styles


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Nov 27, 2008)

I have finally made it to a place that allows television watching and I have finally caught up on the Naruto dubs on CN.  Totally in love with the new opening animation and music.  I especially love the high school uniforms (too cute), and all the characters look so serious!  Ah!  I am such a geek!


----------



## laur10s (Nov 27, 2008)

um...never posted here before....they added the opening to the site




and

Click here please.


----------



## JJ (Nov 27, 2008)

laur10s said:


> um...never posted here before....they added the opening to the site



You know, many of us seen the Japanese, but it was so cool to see that opening without the credits (except the beginning part).

Tyrannos got to it first though.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2008)

Alright they're keeping HEROES COME BACK, here's hoping they do the same with Nagareboshi.


----------



## JJ (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry Tyrannos. Keep this in the English Manga area until the dub is officially announced.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2008)

That _was_ the official announcement, JJ. 

For cry'n out loud, it was on the official Naruto website!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2008)

Wait...does anyone see something wrong with the opening?  Like WHY Team Gai is there already?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2008)

It's Viz, they don't believe in showing the various versions of the Openings.  They just stick to one, and this time it happened to be Version 3 of Opening 1. 

Laziness on their part.   Because people actually like seeing the transition, and it gets them to actually watch the Opening and endings.

I just hope they don't do the same with the DVDs.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> That _was_ the official announcement, JJ.
> 
> For cry'n out loud, it was on the official Naruto website!



It doesn't count until it is on TV


----------



## JJ (Nov 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> That _was_ the official announcement, JJ.
> 
> For cry'n out loud, it was on the official Naruto website!




All that's on the Viz site right now is a trailer to the opening. I don't see any official announcement on when dub Shippuden will be on tv or DVD.  All I see is Viz's official announcement for the Japanese version with English subtitles.  When they announce a date for the airing of the English dub on tv, DVD, or internet is when I'll move this thread. No other threads will be permitted on the subject even when the announcement is made. This is to prevent spoilerage.


BTW, what will count is when they'll make an announcement on this website below, announcement on ANN/Toon News/Anime on DVD, etc., or if they actually put somewhere on those trailers about the date for the English dub version (and not the Japanese w/English subtitles):


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2008)

That trailer was specifically for the Dub.   Didn't you hear Maile and Yuri at the end?  

And I'm pretty sure I saw them start advertising on CN, but whatever.   Seems you are waiting for the bells and whistles.


----------



## JJ (Nov 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Adult Swim has revealed a new TV Schedule, which includes the January and February schedules.  And Shippuuden is not listed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Tyrannos wanted to look like he double posted this. 


Although I had speculated that it could be on AS due to the Naruto 10:30 pm slot currently, I'm not surprised.  I'm still bothered by the fact that CN seems to be dragging the original series out. Naruto movies two weeks in a row and still back to 1 episode a week after that?  For all the teasing they're doing on the Viz site they need to cut the BS and just announce what they're doing already.  I'm hoping that they'll decide to do a New Year's marathon like they have in the past.

(Also officially changing thread title to Shippuuden)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I don't think Tyrannos wanted to look like he double posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well acording to the video it only use 1 U.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 2, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well acording to the video it only use 1 U.



such a shame, I prefer 2 u's in my puu.


----------



## Death-T (Dec 2, 2008)

It really doesn't matter how you spell it. The official romanization of it is "Shippuden", even on the Japanese DVDs. But there should be a mark above the 'u' that means that it makes the sound of two 'u's.  So instead the fansubbers just say "Shippuuden".


----------



## JJ (Dec 2, 2008)

You could have just pm'd me about it. 

I changed it to the Viz spelling. Makes me almost wished they had translated it to Hurricane Chronicles....ALMOST.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 2, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> You could have just pm'd me about it.
> 
> I changed it to the Viz spelling. Makes me almost wished they had translated it to Hurricane Chronicles....ALMOST.



But they didn't, so no complaining JJ.


----------



## JJ (Dec 2, 2008)

My only complaint is that the spelling looks strange to me. I'm used to typing two u's for the name because that's the name I see the most.


----------



## JJ (Dec 7, 2008)

Shippuden being dubbed is not really new news. It's just that Viz/CN won't let the public know when the dubbed version will be on the air/internet/DVD. 

Going back to airing 1 Naruto episode a week? Try 1 episode every 2 weeks. Heck, it'll be 3 weeks that passed without a Naruto episode since they pulled 205. This time around, CN aired movies for two weeks straight. I have to keep changing the first post for the dub discussion thread with regards to the schedule since CN can't stick to it.


----------



## aztec92 (Dec 7, 2008)

The only thing i have to contribute to this thread is:
I don't think they would air it on cartoon network. 
Shipuuden is a lot darker than the original series. Naruto and his fellow team mates go through a lot of painful stuff.  It probably wouldn't be a good idea to show it off to little kids. I thought it was a little irresponsible they put the original series on cartoon network. It really isn't for young kids.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Dec 7, 2008)

The demographic for Naruto has always included children, profit is even made off of childrens merchandise based off Naruto. Japanese McDonalds has even sold Naruto products in their happy meals.


----------



## JJ (Dec 7, 2008)

Kawase said:


> The demographic for Naruto has always included children, profit is even made off of childrens merchandise based off Naruto. Japanese McDonalds has even sold Naruto products in their happy meals.



Yep and here's the proof:


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy shit, even after not being here for so long, the dub is still stuck on the last leg of the fillers? Christ, this is almost as bad as what's going on with the subs.


----------



## JJ (Dec 7, 2008)

It's even worse. Naruto will have gone 3 weeks without airing an episode next week. CN pulled off 205.


----------



## Ideko (Dec 7, 2008)

To answer the above question i think that Naruto Shippuden should be aired on Adult Swim. Whether not that will or will not happen is unknown at this point. If Toonami is indeed "failing" then i doubt they'll keep jetstream up.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 7, 2008)

I really can't wait for this I really wonder will they just the cast. The voices are all right to me naruto voice in both american and jap are good to me. I don't like Tsunade's jap voice to deep for me, but her english voice I hope stays.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 7, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> It's even worse. Naruto will have gone 3 weeks without airing an episode next week. CN pulled off 205.



I'd rather have a root canal rather than having to wait for just one episode. Hell, that's what it feels like, only I never HAD a root canal.


----------



## Death-T (Dec 7, 2008)

cjones8612 said:


> I really can't wait for this I really wonder will they just the cast. The voices are all right to me naruto voice in both american and jap are good to me. I don't like Tsunade's jap voice to deep for me, but her english voice I hope stays.


 
VIZ is still the license holder. All of the voices are going to be kept the same. There's no reason to recast for the characters. It is only a two-three year time difference.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 7, 2008)

Fucking Cartoon Network 

I hope Viz does a Direct to DVD thing with Shitpooden


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 7, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Fucking Cartoon Network
> 
> I hope Viz does a Direct to DVD thing with Shitpooden



There would be no reason to..unless they're that greedy.


----------



## JJ (Dec 7, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I'd rather have a root canal rather than having to wait for just one episode. Hell, that's what it feels like, only I never HAD a root canal.




Unfortunately, I have had a root canal.  Four hours in the dentist chair.




> I hope Viz does a Direct to DVD thing with Shitpooden




And have fantastic quality episodes on Joost/Hulu like they are with some of the shows.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 7, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Unfortunately, I have had a root canal.  Four hours in the dentist chair.



Were they worse than this?


----------



## blue berry (Dec 8, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Unfortunately, I have had a root canal.  Four hours in the dentist chair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only Joost and Hulu worked for other countries. They seemed to have blocked a lot of us out.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just hoping Maile can get Naruto's Adam's apple drop down well. Her "SAASUKEEEEE!!" was pretty impressive in the trailer though!

And I REALLY, REALLY want Sam Riegel to play a future character who has red hair and a cloak with red clouds on it... Reason being, Sam almost always gets jipped on important roles (he was Shino for one episode, Zaku who's dead, and... Baki? ), even though he's got the perfect, smooth textured voice for that future character.

P.S. If you ever see this, Sam, I hope you try out for him!


----------



## JJ (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm going to copy your post into his thread Fleecy.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 19, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> I'm just hoping Maile can get Naruto's Adam's apple drop down well. Her "SAASUKEEEEE!!" was pretty impressive in the trailer though!
> 
> And I REALLY, REALLY want Sam Riegel to play a future character who has red hair and a cloak with red clouds on it... Reason being, Sam almost always gets jipped on important roles (he was Shino for one episode, Zaku who's dead, and... Baki? ), even though he's got the perfect, smooth textured voice for that future character.
> 
> P.S. If you ever see this, Sam, I hope you try out for him!



what is this trailer that you speak of?


----------



## Death-T (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry for the double post guys. Holy crap. Check out the official Naruto website.

Messiah Complex 


It has the last  five filler episodes subbed, and a new trailer for Shippuden. This one has quite a bit of Naruto's English Shippuden voice too. I think it's done pretty well for the most part. It kind of sounds the same, but there is a noticeable distinction.


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Shippuuden Dub Impressions*

Okay, so I know we don't have too much to go on, but there are a couple of trailers on naruto.viz.com that have a couple of Shippuuden dub lines (Naruto even has a full line in the "Battle Trailer").

What are your thoughts. From what I've heard, Sasuke sounds really badass, and Naruto sounds almost the same... But, then again, it's probably too early to judge...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 19, 2008)

omg sasauke badass


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was really hoping Johnny Yong Bosch would voice Naruto (don't ask me why) but oh well. Damn, Yuri made Sasuke sound sooooo badass.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2008)

AJMkarate717 said:


> Okay, so I know we don't have too much to go on, but there are a couple of trailers on naruto.viz.com that have a couple of Shippuuden dub lines (Naruto even has a full line in the "Battle Trailer").
> 
> What are your thoughts. From what I've heard, Sasuke sounds really badass, and Naruto sounds almost the same... But, then again, it's probably too early to judge...


here the youTube video for the people that prefer it. a youtube video


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 20, 2008)

what we need is like a side by side voice comparison video


----------



## JJ (Dec 21, 2008)

In case you haven't seen it yet, CN moved Naruto in January to the 9:30 pm slot. Nothing on Shippuden. If they continue at this pace, we won't see the dub on tv until April.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 21, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> In case you haven't seen it yet, CN moved Naruto in January to the 9:30 pm slot. Nothing on Shippuden. If they continue at this pace, we won't see the dub on tv until April.



UGH!  Why would they do this!?


----------



## greenjonin123 (Dec 26, 2008)

*The Official Dub Naruto Shippuden Discussion Thread*

So.... can  anyone confirm to me that Shippuden is gonna be dubbed and be available to watch on the official Naruto *website* by January?


----------



## JJ (Dec 26, 2008)

greenjonin123 said:


> So.... can  anyone confirm to me that Shippuden is gonna be dubbed and be available to watch on the official Naruto *website* by January?




This is why I'm ticked off. The official Naruto US site is confusing people. They need to make clear that the episodes in January are the Japanese w/English subtitles and not the dub.

It's because of the little dub trailers that I think are misleading people, but the episodes that they have on the site now are not dubbed and that should be a hint. Unfortunately this post shows how confused some people are.


----------



## Death-T (Dec 26, 2008)

greenjonin123 said:


> So.... can anyone confirm to me that Shippuden is gonna be dubbed and be available to watch on the official Naruto *website* by January?


 
To add to what Jedi said, the episodes _are_ going to be dubbed. Several voice actors have said so themselves.

_But_, the episodes that are going to be on the Naruto Website are *not* going to be dubbed. The _dubbed_ episodes are either going to be on TV(with DVDs) or DVD-only. Online are subs-only though.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 31, 2008)

So there's still no big news on the Shippuden dub yet?


----------



## JJ (Dec 31, 2008)

I get the feeling we're not going to get any news on dub Shippuden until 1-2 months into 2009.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopefully they'll be info on the final box set of the original series.  Which is due when btw?


----------



## JJ (Dec 31, 2008)

I really don't know. All I can find out is that Uncut Box Set 12 which would be up to 163 won't be out until February.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 31, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I really don't know. All I can find out is that Uncut Box Set 12 which would be up to 163 won't be out until February.



So do they really put all the fillers on box set too?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 31, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> So do they really put all the fillers on box set too?



Of course they will. Just because it's filler doesnt mean that it's not part of the anime.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 31, 2008)

That was a stupid question...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 31, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> That was a stupid question...



You're forgiven . Anyways, I wonder how many box sets there will be of the anime Naruto (first series only) once the last box set comes out.


----------



## spike32 (Jan 2, 2009)

why the hell do they keep showing the trailers for the subbed version in English? All its doing is getting my hopes up but I know that they won't come out with the English version for quite some time  In those trailers though, it'd be nice to hear some actual lines in English and not just a grunt or a name. I'm really hoping everyone sounds a bit older and not so youngish. Although most of the characters don't even look their age anyways, they never do  Itachi did not look 17 at all (and with the Freeman, he definitely didn't sound 17) Anyways, I'm getting pissed off, I wanna see it dubbed and UNCUT!!!

Hopefully they don't bring out the dvds cut then bring it out uncut like they did before. And hopefully first shot they bring them out in boxsets and not 4 episodes per god knows how many months


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 2, 2009)

Waaah I want to see the dub, not sub!!  I can't believe they're making us wait that long while creating badass dub trailers that make Shippuden look more badass than it really is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 2, 2009)

well the next TCG set that contain Sasori and Deidara will be released on 2/20/2008 so maybe shippuden will start bfore that date.


----------



## JJ (Jan 2, 2009)

If the dub keeps going at the pace it's at now for Cartoon Network, here is what the schedule would be like:

*206  January 3rd
207  January 10th 
208  January 17th
209  January 24th
210  January 31st
211  February 7th
212  February 14th
213  February 21st
214  February 28 th
215  March 7th
216  March 14th
217  March 21st
218  March 28 th
219  April 4th
220  April 11th*

I hope by some miracle we'll get it sooner, but the way they pulled the show for movies, I doubt it. I still think they might be waiting for Canada to catch up. Oh and YTV pulled Naruto this week and they won't be airing 167 until next week.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

spike32 said:


> why the hell do they keep showing the trailers for the subbed version in English? All its doing is getting my hopes up but I know that they won't come out with the English version for quite some time  In those trailers though, it'd be nice to hear some actual lines in English and not just a grunt or a name. I'm really hoping everyone sounds a bit older and not so youngish. Although most of the characters don't even look their age anyways, they never do  Itachi did not look 17 at all (and with the Freeman, he definitely didn't sound 17) Anyways, I'm getting pissed off, I wanna see it dubbed and UNCUT!!!
> 
> Hopefully they don't bring out the dvds cut then bring it out uncut like they did before. And hopefully first shot they bring them out in boxsets and not 4 episodes per god knows how many months



I agree here. Like the episode the Sai told Naruto his "private" was too small, lol. That is probably what's be in the english one.





Linkdarkside said:


> well the next TCG set that contain Sasori and Deidara will be released on 2/20/2008 so maybe shippuden will start bfore that date.




This shows the already F'd it up. It is supposed to say "Art is a BANG!" not "Art is an EXPLOSION! They are messing people's minds up! 

Meh. I am done ranting.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

I found the Dub airdates for 206-209 and the titles:




*Spoiler*: __ 




#206: Genjutsu or Reality? - January 03, 2009
#207: The Supposed Sealed Ability - January 10, 2009
#208: The Weight of the Prized Artifact! - January 17, 2009
#209: The Enemy: Ninja Dropouts - January 24, 2009


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I found the Dub airdates for 206-209 and the titles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you find those? I am in the middle of making a naruto fansite.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 2, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto Girl said:


> I agree here. Like the episode the Sai told Naruto his "private" was too small, lol. That is probably what's be in the english one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really since hinata jutsu and some other stuff in the TCG is different than the anime. they sometimes get renamed on rereleases.

and Art is a Blast>Art is a Bang


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto Girl said:


> Where did you find those? I am in the middle of making a naruto fansite.


 
Saiyan Island and Leaf Ninja


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 2, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> not really since hinata jutsu and some other stuff in the TCG is different than the anime. they sometimes get renamed on rereleases.
> 
> and Art is a Blast>Art is a Bang



Well with Liam, Sam, and the others being as much fans just as we are.  They might tweek keep it "Art is a Blast/Bang".  (Personally, Blast sounds better.  )



Hollow'd Heart said:


> I found the Dub airdates for 206-209 and the titles:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pretty much stands for now.   Though people are wondering why CN waited so long.

From what I understand, Viz is getting far ahead with the Dubbing, (which you get a taste with the Dub trailers at Naruto.com).   Makes me wonder if Viz is also intending in catching up with the Dub as well, and perhaps a similtaneous release of Shippuuden in both Japan (in Japanese) and in North America (in English).


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Pretty much stands for now. Though people are wondering why CN waited so long.
> 
> From what I understand, Viz is getting quite far in the Dub. So much that I'm starting to wonder if they are intending to catchup with Japan as well (along with the Subs and the Manga).


 
Well Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 4 is coming out this Spring, so they must be planning it.


----------



## laur10s (Jan 2, 2009)

there are new trailers and an official site now

Chemistry


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jan 2, 2009)

sasuke's voice ............sakura..........naruto.........idk what to say i have to hear a side by side comparison of the voices ..*Some make a video*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 2, 2009)

laur10s said:


> there are new trailers and an official site now
> 
> Chemistry



Those trailers are for the subbed episodes.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> Those trailers are for the subbed episodes.


 
They are dubbed actually.


----------



## JJ (Jan 2, 2009)

laur10s said:


> there are new trailers and an official site now
> 
> Chemistry



There's always been an official site. It's been there for quite sometime. 

The dub trailers were great. My favorite is Sasuke and Yuri always does a great job with his voice, but they were all impressive. I'm actually glad that Kate gets a chance to do an older Sakura as she sounds more mature. Maile I think it's going to be hard at times particularly with the yelling, but she's great too.


The trailers at the bottom are for the *dubbed*, but the episodes to the right are *subbed*. Which is why it gets confusing.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jan 2, 2009)

on a side note sakura's grunt...(yummy)..naruto's gonna have some problems,I cant tell the difference only sasuke and sakura


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

That's mean....i can though, cause Sakura sounds pwnsome, Naruto sounds cool and Sasuke sounds GAR.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 2, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> We all know that, but don't down our excitement of the dub trailers ok?



Sorry, I'm just really depressed and sad over this, I've been crying for the past couple of days .


----------



## JJ (Jan 2, 2009)

Let's see if this works. If so, you'll be able to see the new dub trailers


[hulu]GmHn-3CRcxFZW1-nwTiNlg[/hulu]

Dub Sasuke


[hulu]5Em-9dBwF0RVk16pwjZplQ[/hulu]

Dub Sakura


[hulu]9Cq61Y6IqXJ2fPsTaqZDUA[/hulu]

Dub Naruto


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, it does!


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 2, 2009)

I already saw these trailers, love that they kept all 3 english dub voice actors for Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura.


----------



## Leah (Jan 2, 2009)

I am very sad  
Do we have to wait until June for the English dub?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 2, 2009)

NarutoLover14 said:


> I am very sad
> Do we have to wait until June for the English dub?



No, more like April or May, if the first episode of Naruto Shippuden airs the week after the last episode of Naruto (first series) airs.


----------



## JJ (Jan 2, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> If the dub keeps going at the pace it's at now for Cartoon Network, here is what the schedule would be like:
> 
> *206  January 3rd
> 207  January 10th
> ...





NarutoLover14 said:


> I am very sad
> Do we have to wait until June for the English dub?



There's no word on when the dub will air or be shown anywhere. They have just been teasing us with these trailers. 

The dates above are mostly speculatory (except the first few dates) if they keep up the 1 episode a week on CN.  If so, it'll be done by April.


----------



## Leah (Jan 2, 2009)

I know it is taking forever. I hope that they do finish before June cause I don't think I could wait that long.

Those trailers fooled me.


----------



## Yuna Saviour (Jan 3, 2009)

That's what i'm kinda concerned since it dropped down to showing one episode a week since October and I been keeping track how many new episodes i've watched since almost a year ago now i have to get down to watching box 10


----------



## JJ (Jan 3, 2009)

This is why I will never trust any site that gives me episodes and dates. Cartoon Network has Movie 2 scheduled for the 17th and no episode. So you can throw that tentative schedule right out the window.  I'm thinking more about the theory that Canada needs to catch up is true.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 3, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> This is why I will never trust any site that gives me episodes and dates. Cartoon Network has Movie 2 scheduled for the 17th and no episode. So you can throw that tentative schedule right out the window.  I'm thinking more about the theory that Canada needs to catch up is true.



NUUU D:!!! *teleports to Cartoon Network's HQ and interrogates the executives 24 Jack Bauer style*


----------



## Yuna Saviour (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't believe it!!! We need more new episodes!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2009)

i wonder if Viz will use the DVD version for thr TV airing.

and  will they air the omakes? i don't realy care thought  i think the omakes are lame most of them at least.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 3, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> This is why I will never trust any site that gives me episodes and dates. Cartoon Network has Movie 2 scheduled for the 17th and no episode. So you can throw that tentative schedule right out the window. I'm thinking more about the theory that *Canada needs to catch up is true. *


 
What episode is Canada on anyway?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Let's see if this works. If so, you'll be able to see the new dub trailers
> 
> 
> [hulu]GmHn-3CRcxFZW1-nwTiNlg[/hulu]
> ...


 um i saw them in youtube they were pretty good.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 3, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> This is why I will never trust any site that gives me episodes and dates. Cartoon Network has Movie 2 scheduled for the 17th and no episode. So you can throw that tentative schedule right out the window.  I'm thinking more about the theory that Canada needs to catch up is true.



Ugh...my fucking head...I think I'm going to kill someone if this atrocity doesn't stop. It'll be like how the original kept putting fillers on, but this time we're facing different circumstances.


----------



## Oyajitchi (Jan 3, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> and  will they air the omakes? i don't realy care thought  i think the omakes are lame most of them at least.



Yeah some of the omakes were pretty boring but most of them were a review on the series' past episodes and jutsu, etc. which was necessary for the show because of all the fillers and what not.

I hope, they include them as it will be not only a review lesson to current viewers, but a new experience to new viewers of the series.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

maybe cn not airing an episode on the 17th is because narutos official website is airing shippuden that week

they could be planning something


----------



## JJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> What episode is Canada on anyway?



They skipped a week for an Avatar marathon so episode 167 airs on YTV on the 10th.



Linkdarkside said:


> um i saw them in youtube they were pretty good.



Hulu's quality is better I thought. Which is why I posted the Hulu version. Also, since the site could change again at any moment, why not post the videos?



HINATASMAN said:


> maybe cn not airing an episode on the 17th is because narutos official website is airing (subtitled) shippuden that week
> 
> they could be planning something




I put in subtitled to make it clear it's still not the dub. I doubt that very much.  The show is going to be on there for the week, but the dub episode would air only for that day.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Jan 4, 2009)

i just kinda meant that since viz will start putting the newer episodes of shippuden that week (subtitled) that cartoon network may be ready to announce something or do something in that matter not neccesarily air the shippuden dub


----------



## JJ (Jan 4, 2009)

I knew what you meant, but I doubt it. They pushed back Naruto episodes for 3 straight weeks in December mostly airing the Naruto movies.  It's not justified in any sense.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Jan 4, 2009)

i know i just wanted to fill myself with hope                                              and while im writing even though less likely than what i said before(more like 0% likely) maybe they want to skip a retarded filler in which 208 is that doesnt really have a story and doesnt  go on for multiple episodes but i am talkin about cn so its a stupid theory


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 6, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder if Viz will use the DVD version for thr TV airing.



They have till now, so I don't see why not. Unless they want us to be so caught up that the Dub will be airing episodes not on DVD yet


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2009)

Cartoon Network's Naruto section has confirmed episode 208 for Saturday.


----------



## JJ (Jan 6, 2009)

207 is scheduled for Saturday, not 208. The movie is still scheduled for January 17th.

There was never any doubt that 207 was airing this week. It's what they're doing the week after.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2009)

Oops....... Sorry Jaina!


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 6, 2009)

So does everyone at least know that they will dub Shippuden? Because if you still have doubts they said they would release a game that based on the Shippuden series in english so that should pretty much end all the suspicion. 

Now all we need to know is when.


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 7, 2009)

It was already confirmed they were dubbing it a while ago


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 7, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> So does everyone at least know that they will dub Shippuden? Because if you still have doubts they said they would release a game that based on the Shippuden series in english so that should pretty much end all the suspicion.
> 
> Now all we need to know is when.



Would that be Narutimate Accel?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 7, 2009)

Fleecy said:


> Would that be Narutimate Accel?



What's Narutimate Accel?


----------



## Death-T (Jan 7, 2009)

Fleecy said:


> Would that be Narutimate Accel?


 
Yes. There was an article in the February 09 Shonen Jump for it. It will be released here as_ Ultimate Ninja 4: Naruto Shippuden._ It's release date is listed as Spring 09. So maybe the Shippuden dub will be on TV/DVD by then? But the release date for the game still might be moved up anyway, so I don't know.


----------



## JJ (Jan 7, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Let's see if this works. If so, you'll be able to see the new dub trailers
> 
> 
> [hulu]GmHn-3CRcxFZW1-nwTiNlg[/hulu]
> ...





ZigZag said:


> So does everyone at least know that they will dub Shippuden? Because if you still have doubts they said they would release a game that based on the Shippuden series in english so that should pretty much end all the suspicion.
> 
> Now all we need to know is when.



If anyone (not referring to anyone in the thread) has any doubt at all that they're dubbing Shippuuden, take the time to watch the trailers above. 



Death-T said:


> Yes. There was an article in the February 09 Shonen Jump for it. It will be released here as_ Ultimate Ninja 4: Naruto Shippuden._ It's release date is listed as Spring 09. So maybe the Shippuden dub will be on TV/DVD by then? But the release date for the game still might be moved up anyway, so I don't know.



I posted a tentative Naruto schedule for the remaining episodes, but since they're skipping a week for Naruto movie 2 (Jan 17th). It looks like Shippuuden could start in May, April if we're lucky. That's my best guess.


----------



## Yuna Saviour (Jan 7, 2009)

My best guess might be what Jedi is saying.  According to one of my friends on FFXI Online also a Naruto fan that the series didn't wanna end that fast btw is this week's episode 207 or 208?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 7, 2009)

Yuna Saviour said:


> My best guess might be what Jedi is saying.  According to one of my friends on FFXI Online also a Naruto fan that the series didn't wanna end that fast btw is this week's episode 207 or 208?



This week's episode is Episode 207.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 9, 2009)

Death-T said:


> Yes. There was an article in the February 09 Shonen Jump for it. It will be released here as_ Ultimate Ninja 4: Naruto Shippuden._ It's release date is listed as Spring 09. So maybe the Shippuden dub will be on TV/DVD by then? But the release date for the game still might be moved up anyway, so I don't know.



Wha?! They renamed it "Ultimate Ninja 4: Naruto Shippuden"?! They should've kept it Narutimate Accel! 

Well, I just hope they come out with dub releases soon. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## JJ (Jan 9, 2009)

They've never used the Japanese names for the games. It wouldn't be any different now.


----------



## Death-T (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah.. I would have preffered if they called it "Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Accel" or something along those lines. But it doesn't really matter what they call it. This title is consistent with the others I guess. They need to hurry up and get these PS2 Shippuden games out... so we can get an Ultimate Ninja Storm Shippuden game. 

Like I said, Accel 1 is comin' here in Spring. I hope the second one comes out sort of- soon after, and I hope they don't go back to censoring the story we haven't seen yet in the games. (which I don't think they will)


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 9, 2009)

*Shippuden Dub?*

The Naruto website has posted eps 1-8 of shippuden, but they no dubbed, bui. They also said something about January 15th, bui. Is that when they'll release the dub episodes, bui?


----------



## Leah (Jan 9, 2009)

I do not think so. I heard that the English dub episodes weren't coming out until March or april. 
On January 15 they are probably just adding more of the English Subs.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 9, 2009)

I Heard Febuary


----------



## Rei (Jan 9, 2009)

I heard they aren't even going to dub it due to the cursing and Sai and so forth. :\


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 9, 2009)

they were pretty  vague when telling us


----------



## darkblossom (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought they said they were going to dub it, but it would come out in 2009 at some point.  I don't think they specified when.  They like to keep us guessing.


----------



## Leah (Jan 9, 2009)

I really wish it would come out soon. It is so hard to wait.


----------



## darkblossom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know.  At first, back near the end of 2008, I had thought they said that the Shippuuden episodes would be starting right after it became 2009.  I must have interpretted that wrong, though...I was really crushed when it was still before the time-skip.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 9, 2009)

blame tonami ending


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 9, 2009)

darkblossom said:


> I thought they said they were going to dub it, but it would come out in 2009 at some point.  I don't think they specified when.  They like to keep us guessing.



They have been Dubbing since October, and from what I understand they are already on the Second Arc.

Now the real question is what is the Cartoon Network going to do?


----------



## darkblossom (Jan 9, 2009)

^    So, maybe they didn't lie.  I see now.  They better figure it out soon.  Everyone is getting pissed.    Thanks for telling me that!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, they know everyones mad.  That's partly why they put up the Official Subs out ahead of time.

All I can suggest is everyone whose mad, send in E-mails to the Cartoon Network.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> They have been Dubbing since October, and from what I understand they are already on the Second Arc.
> 
> Now the real question is what is the Cartoon Network going to do?



It'll be amusing to see how they're going to translate some things.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 9, 2009)

that could go baddly


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 9, 2009)

When they begin Shippuden, they better show Naruto every week rather than random weeks + random naruto movie.


----------



## darkblossom (Jan 9, 2009)

randyrandy said:


> When they begin Shippuden, they better show Naruto every week rather than random weeks + random naruto movie.



Yeah, that messes me up.  I miss recording it sometimes because of that.  I've missed about two movies...and around ten episodes.


----------



## JJ (Jan 9, 2009)

*I've decided it's time for me to move this discussion to the Dub Section as Viz has it on their official US site as it is. The discussion for the future show must be kept in this thread only! I will trash or merge into this one any other threads with regards to dub Shippuden. 

Spoilers will be removed and all other rules apply. This is also not the place to discuss the Japanese/English subtitled. You go to Konoha TV for that. 

If you find that someone starts a Shippuden thread in here, please use the report post function. Thanks! 


There's way too much speculation. We do know that the Naruto game comes out in the spring and as it stands now the current Naruto will end in April or May. However, this is still a guess as CN keeps messing with the schedule. I predict that the game and show will coincide. *


----------



## JJ (Jan 9, 2009)

**Anyone doubting dubbed Shippuden apparently did not watch these dub trailers so I am quoting them again**



Linkdarkside said:


> um i saw them in youtube they were pretty good.





JediJaina said:


> Let's see if this works. If so, you'll be able to see the new dub trailers
> 
> 
> [hulu]GmHn-3CRcxFZW1-nwTiNlg[/hulu]
> ...





darkblossom said:


> ^    So, maybe they didn't lie.  I see now.  They better figure it out soon.  Everyone is getting pissed.    Thanks for telling me that!



If you can't see or watch here are the youtube versions.


----------



## Superior (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully they improve the voicies.


----------



## JJ (Jan 9, 2009)

There was never anything wrong with them.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 9, 2009)

hopefully they will start soon


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 13, 2009)

yes, I hope so too, bui.


----------



## Leah (Jan 13, 2009)

I never thought the voices were bad.


----------



## Senju (Jan 16, 2009)

So they've announced a Shippuuden game for America, according to Gamestop.com it's shipping March 17th. So maybe we can expect the dub to start before then?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 16, 2009)

Senju said:


> So they've announced a Shippuuden game for America, according to Gamestop.com it's shipping March 17th. So maybe we can expect the dub to start before then?



OMG, Seriously? O_O.

This means that the english dub of Shippuden will HAVE to air before the game comes out  .


----------



## Death-T (Jan 17, 2009)

Senju said:


> So they've announced a Shippuuden game for America, according to Gamestop.com it's shipping March 17th. So maybe we can expect the dub to start before then?


 
Yep, I already mentioned it. The exact release date is nice to know though, if that's right. But I don't know if the game coming out necessarily means the Shippuden dub will come out before then. With all the delays Cartoon Network keeps on making, who knows when Shippuden will really air. The game might actually come out before the show. In anycase, I hope stories/characters from the game aren't cut out. (I doubt they will, but it still is a minor concern)


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jan 17, 2009)

schedule 

Screw cartoon network. We're never going to see shippuden if they're showing REPEATS.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 17, 2009)

Is that really the schedule?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jan 17, 2009)

the animal batista said:


> schedule
> 
> Screw cartoon network. We're never going to see shippuden if they're showing REPEATS.



I don't understand why Cartoon network sped through most of the filler by showing 2 episodes per Saturday, when now all they want to do is prolong the series by showing the same three movies over and over and over and over again and now before the filler is even done yet, they want to go back and start showing episodes that aired almost 3 years ago?

13 episodes left before we get back to the manga cannon and Cartoon Network is just going to drag its feet.  The way they keep screwing around with anime, it is a wonder that they can ever obtain a following.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 17, 2009)

Well...i just noticed the last ones are subbed on hulu.com under crossover episodes.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Jan 17, 2009)

It seems Cartoon Network is intent on screwing this series into the ground. I can't say I'm surprised though, Cartoon Network has been screwing up for a while now.

I mean really, there going all the way back to *Episode 53*


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Jan 17, 2009)

NarutoLover14 said:


> I never thought the voices were bad.



Me either. But if CN keeps delaying the remaining episodes of part one, I go insane! *sigh* Why can't they just go back to showing two Naruto episodes every saturday night like they use to?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 17, 2009)

i believe they waiting for canada to catch up.


----------



## Senju (Jan 17, 2009)

Death-T said:


> Yep, I already mentioned it. The exact release date is nice to know though, if that's right. But I don't know if the game coming out necessarily means the Shippuden dub will come out before then. With all the delays Cartoon Network keeps on making, who knows when Shippuden will really air. The game might actually come out before the show. In anycase, I hope stories/characters from the game aren't cut out. (I doubt they will, but it still is a minor concern)



Ah okay, I must have missed that post, my bad. 

I would certainly hope they wouldn't cut anything  I can't imagine why they would want to release a game with new characters before airing the anime....Cartoon Network needs to step up and make an announcement.


----------



## JJ (Jan 17, 2009)

the animal batista said:


> schedule
> 
> Screw cartoon network. We're never going to see shippuden if they're showing REPEATS.





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Well...i just noticed the last ones are subbed on hulu.com under crossover episodes.





Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> It seems Cartoon Network is intent on screwing this series into the ground. I can't say I'm surprised though, Cartoon Network has been screwing up for a while now.
> 
> I mean really, there going all the way back to *Episode 53*





Linkdarkside said:


> *i believe they waiting for canada to catch up.*




I was hoping the rumors would not be true, but it is. There was a few posts about how they're going to start re-runs again here and on Toon Zone. However, Linkside I believe is correct.  I think the US cannot start Shippuden too far ahead of Canada. Canada is around the late 160s last I checked. Meaning they are about 30-40 episodes behind.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 17, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I was hoping the rumors would not be true, but it is. There was a few posts about how they're going to start re-runs again here and on Toon Zone. However, Linkside I believe is correct.  I think the US cannot start Shippuden too far ahead of Canada. Canada is around the late 160s last I checked. Meaning they are about 30-40 episodes behind.


one of the reason i believe they waiting for canada is that video games get released there the same time as the U.S.

and if they started to showing shippuden in the U.S by the time ultimate ninja 4 is released, canada would still be behind and get spoilers.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 17, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I was hoping the rumors would not be true, but it is. There was a few posts about how they're going to start re-runs again here and on Toon Zone. However, Linkside I believe is correct.  I think the US cannot start Shippuden too far ahead of Canada. Canada is around the late 160s last I checked. Meaning they are about 30-40 episodes behind.



Ya damn right, I've heard this a lot of times before and I don't mind saying it again, use fans in Canada need to catch up fast. If only YTV give Naruto more 2 hour marathons again and stop placing movies (which is only every once in a while) on Saturday night. Also Naruto is placed from 8p to 9pm now. That almost screws up my routine.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 17, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I was hoping the rumors would not be true, but it is. There was a few posts about how they're going to start re-runs again here and on Toon Zone. However, Linkside I believe is correct.  I think the US cannot start Shippuden too far ahead of Canada. Canada is around the late 160s last I checked. Meaning they are about 30-40 episodes behind.





Linkdarkside said:


> one of the reason i believe they waiting for canada is that video games get released there the same time as the U.S.
> 
> and if they started to showing shippuden in the U.S by the time ultimate ninja 4 is released, canada would still be behind and get spoilers.





Prince of Pop said:


> Ya damn right, I've heard this a lot of times before and I don't mind saying it again, use fans in Canada need to catch up fast. If only YTV give Naruto more 2 hour marathons again and stop placing movies (which is only every once in a while) on Saturday night. Also Naruto is placed from 8p to 9pm now. That almost screws up my routine.



This sucks big time  .


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 17, 2009)

It pains me to say it.  But from what I hear, Shippuuden might be held back all the way to the Fall.  

However, before you moan and groan, there is still a slim chance Shippuuden could debut in the Spring, with a late start.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 17, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> It pains me to say it.  But from what I hear, Shippuuden might be held back all the way to the Fall.
> 
> However, before you moan and groan, there is still a slim chance Shippuuden could debut in the Spring, with a late start.



Fall as in August? *NOO!!!*


----------



## spike32 (Jan 17, 2009)

That would be retarded. Me being Canadian says that honestly, who the hell cares? Bring them out on DVD and we're all good. I mean ffs, don't even put them on TV, just put them uncut on DVD by the boxsets... of course, that would be asking way too much for something we've been waiting for forever.


----------



## Death-T (Jan 17, 2009)

spike32 said:


> That would be retarded. Me being Canadian says that honestly, who the hell cares? Bring them out on DVD and we're all good. I mean ffs, don't even put them on TV, just put them uncut on DVD by the boxsets... of course, that would be asking way too much for something we've been waiting for forever.


 
Huh? Does Canada not get the boxsets?


----------



## JJ (Jan 18, 2009)

At the rate the uncuts are going, the last set of Naruto (not Shippuden) won't be out until October.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 18, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> At the rate the uncuts are going, the last set of Naruto (not Shippuden) won't be out until October.



O_O Seriously? OMG that's so stupid.


----------



## siyang2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Gaahh I don't care if us Canada is behind! Honestly I think they should let us atleast watch it online on that site! I really want to watch Shippuden in dub to see what it's like.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I was hoping the rumors would not be true, but it is. There was a few posts about how they're going to start re-runs again here and on Toon Zone. However, Linkside I believe is correct.  I think the US cannot start Shippuden too far ahead of Canada. Canada is around the late 160s last I checked. Meaning they are about 30-40 episodes behind.



Ugh, I feel like I wanna cry so badly. I really don't need this extra stress on my mind, for the love of all that is holy and just. 

Please tell me they'll at least be double episodes...


----------



## spike32 (Jan 18, 2009)

Death-T said:


> Huh? Does Canada not get the boxsets?



Oh we do, but what I am saying is that they should bring out the rest of the boxsets now since not many people are going to buy the filler season anyways, and just bring out boxsets of shippuden right now. That would be amazing but not happening is what I meant to say. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2009)

Omg :l We are on 208 now 16 weeks :l WHEN WE GET TO SHIPPUDEN I HATE YOU
CN SUCK A LOLLY


----------



## FrozenTundra88 (Jan 18, 2009)

That's strange. It said it was going back to episode 53 yesterday.

schedule 

However, today, there's no name for the episode airing on the 31st. 

Hopefully, it'll keep airing new episodes and the whole 'go back to the chuunin exam' thing was just a mistype.


----------



## JJ (Jan 18, 2009)

I really should start to do what I used to do. CN has been known to change their schedule at the last minute so I need to maybe put an asterisk or something beside episodes.


----------



## Death-T (Jan 18, 2009)

spike32 said:


> Oh we do, but what I am saying is that they should bring out the rest of the boxsets now since not many people are going to buy the filler season anyways, and just bring out boxsets of shippuden right now. That would be amazing but not happening is what I meant to say. Sorry for confusion.


 
Ah, okay. Well the fillers certainly are a part of the show, so they should be released. They are being released bi-monthly too I think, so that is about as fast as we can ask for. But depending on when we get Shippuden, I think they may start releasing uncut Shippuden DVDs before they're even finished releasing the filler boxsets. 

Or are you saying they should just stop airing the fillers on TV and put em' on boxsets now? I wouldn't be opposed to that idea. They really just need to show the last filler arc on TV and get it over with. But seeing as how they have already aired all of the previous filler episodes so far, I guess they might as well air the rest. They just need to get a damn move on. >.>


----------



## UzumakiBarrage (Jan 18, 2009)

*How much Longer?*

Just wondering about how long (estimate) until the last dubbed episode of naruto will be released? With all the talk of and shippudden airing on naruto.com, its gotten me really excited to watch shippudden. I defenetely enjoy the dubbed naruto better than subs because it's my language they're speaking. So I would like to finish watching the dubbed version of naruto, but patience is not my strong suit. 

Also about how long would it be until dubbed shippudden episodes are being constantly released weekly? Like a year?


----------



## FrozenTundra88 (Jan 18, 2009)

Frigga said:


> I really should start to do what I used to do. CN has been known to change their schedule at the last minute so I need to maybe put an asterisk or something beside episodes.



Yeah. I hate it when they do that. All it does is give fans a big scare. 

Well, hopefully, the now blank timeslot is going to be used for a new episode.


----------



## JJ (Jan 19, 2009)

If you want to complain to Cartoon Network, here is their online form.  I don't know how much good this will do, but have at it.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 19, 2009)

I submitted the below question to Cartoon Network via that link you gave, hopefully they'll answer back soon.



			
				Baby Naruto said:
			
		

> When will Naruto episode 209 ("The Enemy: Ninja Dropouts") air on Cartoon Network?
> 
> Please respond back to me ASAP.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah ha blame Canada eh?

Well, I am not up for re-watching the filler.  They were fine enough for a one time watching, but not repeat watching.  Problem is if I don't keep following Naruto I will probably miss it when they start showing new Episodes again.

The stupid thing is though, why start with the repeats now...why not finish the last 13 filler episodes before they start the reruns?

As for complaining to Cartoon Network, I don't think tha will do any good at all.  I complained when they cut off one anime show right in the middle of an arc and never even got a response.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Jan 19, 2009)

HOOfan_1 said:


> As for complaining to Cartoon Network, I don't think tha will do any good at all.  I complained when they cut off one anime show right in the middle of an arc and never even got a response.



Yu Yu Hakusho? or One Piece?


----------



## Death-T (Jan 19, 2009)

They don't really even read their online-feedback stuff. Don't bother with it, you will not get a response and it is completely ineffective. Hand-written letters, and many of them are the way to go.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 19, 2009)

Death-T said:


> They don't really even read their online-feedback stuff. Don't bother with it, you will not get a response and it is completely ineffective. Hand-written letters, and many of them are the way to go.



How can I find out the mailing address for Cartoon Network?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 19, 2009)

cmon thats just nonsense. why would they go back and show episode 53 and on again. it's like they just want naruto to get bad ratings. I mean they know if they show new episodes it will get good ratings so I don't think they would go back.


----------



## Yoona (Jan 20, 2009)

It would be cool if they did dub it but most people are up to date with the japanese version plus the manga but I haven't seen it airing for a while though they keep showing the movies and stuff.
 If they put it on Adult Swim then I guess it will be aired late other than 9pm where I live.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2009)

I swear to God Cartoon Network fucking hates its audience..


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 20, 2009)

Shunshin Yoruichi said:


> It would be cool if they did dub it but most people are up to date with the japanese version plus the manga but I haven't seen it airing for a while though they keep showing the movies and stuff.
> If they put it on Adult Swim then I guess it will be aired late other than 9pm where I live.



Naruto Shippuden *WILL* be english dubbed, there's just the slight possibility that it will NOT air on TV or stream online, and instead just and only go straight-to-dvd.


----------



## Uruboros (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, i guess it'll be a pretty long wait for anything to happen with Naruto Shippuden, although in the UK, i'll be atleast in the early twenties by the time it's released on Jetix.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 21, 2009)

If they're waiting for our friends up north to catch up, why can't they try and get Canada to show double episodes? 

CN needs to take care of it's audience. And they do not want to see reruns of filler. It's like being promised a $20 steak on Friday and then, after waiting all week, being given chicken nuggets from McDonald's instead ("Erm, next Friday!")... And then told to eat it again ("Sometime later... eventually... we'll get you that steak! Really!"). *sigh*


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 22, 2009)

Shunshin Yoruichi said:


> It would be cool if they did dub it but most people are up to date with the japanese version plus the manga but I haven't seen it airing for a while though they keep showing the movies and stuff.
> If they put it on Adult Swim then I guess it will be aired late other than 9pm where I live.



no wrong. don't generalize and say that most people are up to date with the japanese version and the manga cause that's not true. and it has been airing you just haven't been looking for it otherwise you would have seen it airing.


----------



## JJ (Jan 22, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> If they're waiting for our friends up north to catch up, why can't they try and get Canada to show double episodes?
> 
> CN needs to take care of it's audience. And they do not want to see reruns of filler. It's like being promised a $20 steak on Friday and then, after waiting all week, being given chicken nuggets from McDonald's instead ("Erm, next Friday!")... And then told to eat it again ("Sometime later... eventually... we'll get you that steak! Really!"). *sigh*




You'll have to take it up with YTV although the week before they did show double episodes in Canada.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 22, 2009)

Think of us in australia, we just have episodes 1 - 100 on rotation


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't wait for English Shippuden!

Would you have to watch Shippuden to understand the Shippuden video game (sorry, can't remember the name)? If so, then I think there's a good chance that Shippuden'll come out before then (March or so). As for the rest of the fillers, there's only 12 episodes left. There could be some marathon leading right up to the first episode of Shippuden, as celebration or something. *shrug*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto Girl (Jan 23, 2009)

I just e-mailed AND written mailed CN asking for a marathon. though i doubt it will work...DX


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 23, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto Girl said:


> I just e-mailed AND written mailed CN asking for a marathon. though i doubt it will work...DX



Hey at least you're actually doing something to try to move along the dub.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 23, 2009)

ninjaneko said:
			
		

> If they're waiting for our friends up north to catch up, why can't they try and get Canada to show double episodes?



YTV did double the episodes before, they still don't do it since and I really wish they could've continue the double episode right now so that we can catch up.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 23, 2009)

EarthBenderGal said:


> I can't wait for English Shippuden!
> 
> Would you have to watch Shippuden to understand the Shippuden video game (sorry, can't remember the name)? If so, then I think there's a good chance that Shippuden'll come out before then (March or so). As for the rest of the fillers, there's only 12 episodes left. There could be some marathon leading right up to the first episode of Shippuden, as celebration or something. *shrug*



I have a feeling that the game will come out before Shippuden does, which if so would be sort of weird, but they might end up pushing the release date of the new game back just so Shippuden has enough time to be aired at least.

Even so, I don't think the game's release will have any effect on Naruto Shippuden dub release date.


----------



## spike32 (Jan 23, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> I have a feeling that the game will come out before Shippuden does, which if so would be sort of weird, but they might end up pushing the release date of the new game back just so Shippuden has enough time to be aired at least.
> 
> Even so, I don't think the game's release will have any effect on Naruto Shippuden dub release date.



That would really really suck, if it does come out before Shippuden comes on, i don't care about spoilers anymore, we've waited long enough


----------



## HINATASMAN (Jan 24, 2009)

well 209 is official for the 31st


----------



## JJ (Jan 24, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> well 209 is official for the 31st



Unless CN changes their schedule again at the last minute. I don't think they will, but they have before and I started to trust it again for a bit. Until what they pulled with putting that rerun in.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 24, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> well 209 is official for the 31st



OMG that is freaking sweet and awesome !


----------



## blue berry (Jan 24, 2009)

Why don't you just gather as many people as you can, users, ask them to put a marathon on? They'll surely notice the amount of emails they'll get... 
But then again, they'll just boast their head off about it. (CN I mean).


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

spike32 said:


> That would really really suck, if it does come out before Shippuden comes on, i don't care about spoilers anymore, we've waited long enough



do you know how long sub watchers waited to see shippuden? Almost 2 years. I think you'll live


----------



## JJ (Jan 24, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> do you know how long sub watchers waited to see shippuden? Almost 2 years. I think you'll live



True, but the English manga is going to about that far ahead by the time the Shippuden dub comes out.  Especially with 4 volumes coming out next month.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 24, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> Why don't you just gather as many people as you can, users, ask them to put a marathon on? They'll surely notice the amount of emails they'll get...
> But then again, they'll just boast their head off about it. (CN I mean).



I am all for this !


----------



## spike32 (Jan 24, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> do you know how long sub watchers waited to see shippuden? Almost 2 years. I think you'll live



lol, I didn't bother watching subs of shippuden, I want it to be new when I watch the dubs but yea, doesn't mean you've waited longer


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

spike32 said:


> lol, I didn't bother watching subs of shippuden, I want it to be new when I watch the dubs but yea, doesn't mean you've waited longer



Actually it does. The dub was eating away at the part 1 filler 2 episodes at a time up until around episode 180ish (somewhere in there don't hold me to that). It only slowed down to an episode every other week this past september and despite that it's still been less than a year since you guys have been waiting for part 2. If you're still waiting this time next year, you have room to complain until then you've really not been waiting all that long.


----------



## JJ (Jan 24, 2009)

kakoishii, while I don't think the time frame is as long, Naruto part 2 started in late 2007 in US Shounen Jump. It won't be 2 years, but it will be around a year and a half between when it started in US SJ to when I think it will start (sometime in the spring).


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

Frigga said:


> kakoishii, while I don't think the time frame is as long, Naruto part 2 started in late 2007 in US Shounen Jump. It won't be 2 years, but it will be around a year and a half between when it started in US SJ to when I think it will start (sometime in the spring).



Perhaps, but the manga has been accelerated as far as releases go. When you factor in the deceleration of the anime with the acceleration of the manga then sure there's going to be a larger gap between where US manga readers are in the chapters and where CN is with airing the actual episodes. Looking at just the episodes it'll be a long wait, but at the end of the day even the Japanese viewers had to wait an excessively long time for the part 2. BTW frigga there was nothing spoilerish in my last post I don't even know what you edited out if you edited out anything at all that is which it doesn't seem like you did.

EDIT: now I see what you edited out, Frigga my reference to the Sasuke retrieval arc was from part one. It has already appeared in the american manga and the dub broadcast of naruto on CN so it isn't a spoiler at all. You read my post wrong and thought I was referring to something else which I wasn't I'm aware this is the dub section and don't post blatant spoilers.


----------



## JJ (Jan 24, 2009)

I apologize for the misinterpretation of your post, but you didn't say retrieval which is why I felt I had to edit. I still stand by my comments though.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive looked on the Wiki page of the eps im not sure if it final but it said the last filler would air on the 28th of Feb so by sometime in march we should have Shippuden 
however i am not sure if this will be 100% fact but this is the page
tentacles can be severed)
edit the nearest thing to a marathon we are getting is the last 6 eps where they are showing 3 a week


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 25, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> Ive looked on the Wiki page of the eps im not sure if it final but it said the last filler would air on the 28th of Feb so by sometime in march we should have Shippuden
> however i am not sure if this will be 100% fact but this is the page
> tentacles can be severed)
> edit the nearest thing to a marathon we are getting is the last 6 eps where they are showing 3 a week



Wikipedia is not that much of a reliable source since anyone can edit anything whenever they want.


----------



## PiratePixie (Jan 25, 2009)

...and no one has said that they'll start Shippuden as soon as they've finished part 1...

(have they?)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 25, 2009)

PiratePixie said:


> ...and no one has said that they'll start Shippuden as soon as they've finished part 1...
> 
> (have they?)



Not that I know of.

It would be uber cool though if CN did marathon the remaining episodes, and at the end of the marathon show episode 1 of Naruto Shippuden as a sneak preview.


----------



## JJ (Jan 25, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> Ive looked on the Wiki page of the eps im not sure if it final but it said the last filler would air on the 28th of Feb so by sometime in march we should have Shippuden
> however i am not sure if this will be 100% fact but this is the page
> tentacles can be severed)
> edit the nearest thing to a marathon we are getting is the last 6 eps where they are showing 3 a week





Baby Naruto said:


> Wikipedia is not that much of a reliable source since anyone can edit anything whenever they want.



Particularly since CN pulled Naruto episodes off the schedule for a few weeks in December. If the one episode a week continues and CN doesn't throw us for a loop, this is how it will go:


*209 January 31st
210 February 7th
211 February 14th
212 February 21st
213 February 28 th
214 March 7th
215 March 14th
216 March 21st
217 March 28 th
218 April 4th
219 April 11th
220 April 18th*


However, everything is subject to change and still no word on when dub Shippuden's airing/internet/DVD date.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 25, 2009)

Frigga said:


> Particularly since CN pulled Naruto episodes off the schedule for a few weeks in December. If the one episode a week continues and CN doesn't throw us for a loop, this is how it will go:
> 
> 
> *209 January 31st
> ...



Well hopefully it will stay at one episode a week.

What would be even better though would be a marathon of the remaining new episodes, along with a full-length sneak preview of episode 1 of Naruto Shippuden !

By the way Frigga (aka JediJaina ), do you only watch the english dub of Naruto?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 25, 2009)

no they didnt
Baby Naruto i realise this thats why i said im not 100% certain yet ill look for better sources 
im hoping this is true though
Frigga as much as that would suck i actually find it unlikely that it will stay like that for one reason
Naruto UN 4 is said to come out in March
so chances are Shippuden itself will come out before then

proof


----------



## JJ (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sorry Lee, but games aren't proof.  If it was then dub Naruto would be much farther ahead by now instead of pulling episodes for weeks. Games for the most part go by manga not the anime. One of the Bleach games came out with characters that didn't show up in the dub until a month later. 


I watch/read all facets of Naruto to answer Baby Naruto's question.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 25, 2009)

Frigga said:


> I watch/read all facets of Naruto to answer Baby Naruto's question.



Oh, I see, so you're not biased towards one version of the anime.


----------



## UzumakiBarrage (Jan 27, 2009)

I remember the good 'ol days when YTV (Canadian version of CN) would air new Dragonball Z episodes everyday at 8:30pm. There were also about 3-5 anime shows on per night everyday. And our daily cartoons weren't like the crap we have now. No, no, we had good cartoons back then like Dexters Lab, PowerPuff Girls and Hey Arnold. Now YTV only airs 1-3 anime shows per week, on Saturday at 9-10pm. And dont even get me started with the daily shows we have now. Seriously back when I was younger tv was the best.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 27, 2009)

well I hope they don't skip anymore weeks and at least show 1 new episode a week.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 27, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well I hope they don't skip anymore weeks and at least show 1 new episode a week.



Same here buddy, same here .


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 27, 2009)

Frigga said:


> I'm sorry Lee, but games aren't proof.  If it was then dub Naruto would be much farther ahead by now instead of pulling episodes for weeks. Games for the most part go by manga not the anime. One of the Bleach games came out with characters that didn't show up in the dub until a month later.
> 
> 
> I watch/read all facets of Naruto to answer Baby Naruto's question.


oh that i didnt know sorry
i try to be optimistic anyway


----------



## HINATASMAN (Jan 31, 2009)

im sorry if this was posted b4 but i just thought of something

sine the last episode to be fully caught up with japan on naruto.com is march the 13th and the first shippuden game is coming the 17th maybe the dub will be on that week saturday and they all have a simultaneous release nothing points to this but its just a theory


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 31, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> I'm sorry if this was posted before but I just thought of something.
> 
> Since the last episode to be fully caught up with Japan on Naruto.com is March 13, 2009, and the first Shippuden game is coming out March 17, 2009, maybe the english dub will be on that week saturday and they all have a simultaneous release nothing points to this but its just a theory.



Have you forgotten that at the rate the rest of naruto is airing, that it would be impossible to air shippuden during march?

I mean, it would be impossible for shippuden to air before all of naruto is finished with.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 31, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> Have you forgotten that at the rate the rest of naruto is airing, that it would be impossible to air shippuden during march?
> 
> I mean, it would be impossible for shippuden to air before all of naruto is finished with.



You know, I think I agree with you on this one. That wouldn't be fair if Naruto Shippuden airs before Naruto is finished.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 31, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> You know, I think I agree with you on this one. That wouldn't be fair if Naruto Shippuden airs before Naruto is finished.



Exactly! I like the way you think pal !


----------



## HINATASMAN (Jan 31, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> Have you forgotten that at the rate the rest of naruto is airing, that it would be impossible to air shippuden during march?
> 
> I mean, it would be impossible for shippuden to air before all of naruto is finished with.



well i know thats y i said their nothin pointin towards that  happenin but maybe since naruto isnt showing 4 2 straight weeks(unless cn changes) that maybe their makin a marathon or sumtin but it has little chance of happening


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 31, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> Well I know, that's why I said there's nothing pointing towards that happening, but maybe since Naruto isn't showing for 2 straight weeks (unless cn changes) that maybe they're making a marathon or something, but it has little chance of happening.



Oh, I see, so that's what you were trying to say/get at xD.

Yes, it would be really wonderful if there was a marathon.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 31, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> well i know thats y i said their nothin pointin towards that  happenin but maybe since naruto isnt showing 4 2 straight weeks(unless cn changes) that maybe their makin a marathon or sumtin but it has little chance of happening



where did you get this info of naruto not showing for 2 straight weeks at?


----------



## Stalin (Jan 31, 2009)

I look forward to the dub.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Jan 31, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> where did you get this info of naruto not showing for 2 straight weeks at?



well movie 3 is scheduled for the 7th and small soldiers fill narutos time slot on the 14th but these are subject to change jus check cn schedule


----------



## JJ (Jan 31, 2009)

Schedule showing Movie 3




Schedule showing Small Soldiers 



Due to the fact that about 2 weeks ago we were tearing our hair out about reruns and then they amended Naruto as a new episode, keep checking the schedule regularly.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Feb 1, 2009)

if cartoon network were delaying episodes to transition to 2 a week start feb 21st then we would get to shippuden on the 21st which would be the saturday b4 the game


----------



## JJ (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm taking everything with a grain of salt until I see an official press release about the Shippuden dub.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Feb 1, 2009)

Frigga said:


> I'm taking everything with a grain of salt until I see an official press release about the Shippuden dub.



i can understand y u would


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 2, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> if cartoon network were delaying episodes to transition to 2 a week start feb 21st then we would get to shippuden on the 21st which would be the saturday b4 the game



That would be awesome.



Frigga said:


> I'm taking everything with a grain of salt until I see an official press release about the Shippuden dub.



Same here Frigga.



HINATASMAN said:


> i can understand y u would



So can I.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 7, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> if cartoon network were delaying episodes to transition to 2 a week start feb 21st then we would get to shippuden on the 21st which would be the saturday b4 the game



Considering we got 11 episodes to go they need to show one more solo episode. Then they could go to 2 a week for 5 weeks and it would end exactly at 220. After that they can go back to solo episodes.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 8, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Considering we got 11 episodes to go they need to show one more solo episode. Then they could go to 2 a week for 5 weeks and it would end exactly at 220. After that they can go back to solo episodes.



That would be totally awesome , although I highly doubt it will happen .


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 8, 2009)

i guess ur right but it sucks having to wait,at this rate we will probaly see the new seoson around december or more


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 8, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> i guess ur right but it sucks having to wait,at this rate we will probaly see the new seoson around december or more



Hey, at least it will air at all, right .

Besides, I have a feeling that it will air sometime between summer and fall 2009.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 8, 2009)

it will only air that fast if they take of action flicks and put 2 episodes per week


----------



## JJ (Feb 8, 2009)

For those that don't read the Recording Studios section, Narutotrek is coming up in March and one of the topics the site says they will discuss is dub Shippuden. I expect someone is going to ask about the airing/DVD's/etc. It's at the end of March. If there's no announcement, I would be surprised if nothing didn't come out of that con.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 8, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> it will only air that fast if they take of action flicks and put 2 episodes per week



Not true. It's possible, since the first month of summer is July, and the first month of fall is August/September.



JediJaina said:


> For those that don't read the Recording Studios section, Narutotrek is coming up in March and one of the topics the site says they will discuss is dub Shippuden. I expect someone is going to ask about the airing/DVD's/etc. It's at the end of March. If there's no announcement, I would be surprised if nothing didn't come out of that con.



1.) If there is an announcement, will you let us know?

2.) If there isn't an announcement, I'm gonna be pissed off big time .


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 8, 2009)

we should have been finished by augest with no interuptions but with action flicks so far it will air at the end of augest or the beggining of october but with the movies it will keep getting pushed back


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 8, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> we should have been finished by augest with no interuptions but with action flicks so far it will air at the end of augest or the beggining of october but with the movies it will keep getting pushed back



August hasn't happened yet, WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 9, 2009)

JediJaina Fogive me if this has already been posted but then again Ive seen 3 other Trailers (Im assumeing that this isnt one of them becuse one was a flash back one one was of Sakura and another was of Sasuke Talking) and I think this one might be one thats not been posted Link removed


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 9, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> JediJaina Fogive me if this has already been posted but then again Ive seen 3 other Trailers (I'm assuming that this isn't one of them because one was a flash back one one was of Sakura and another was of Sasuke Talking) and I think this one might be one thats not been posted *Link removed*



I loved this trailer, got to see some of the cool battles that are happening in the quickly released manga volumes.


----------



## JJ (Feb 9, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> JediJaina Fogive me if this has already been posted but then again Ive seen 3 other Trailers (Im assumeing that this isnt one of them becuse one was a flash back one one was of Sakura and another was of Sasuke Talking) and I think this one might be one thats not been posted Link removed



It's fine I'll add to the first post with the others. I actually had the hulu version up a while ago, but had to take it down due to it being disabled.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Feb 9, 2009)

i think sumtin is goin on because on cn naruto says know playin on cn video instead of the usual saturday at 9:30 maybe the rest will go on cn video and shippuden on tv or sumtin?


----------



## JJ (Feb 9, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> i think sumtin is goin on because on cn naruto says know playin on cn video instead of the usual saturday at 9:30 maybe the rest will go on cn video and shippuden on tv or sumtin?





triumph108


No, they just moved Naruto from Toonami Jetstream to CN Video.  It's older episodes as they have done in the past. The "newest" episode is an Invitation from the Sound.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Feb 12, 2009)

does anybody have the newest shonen jump because ive read in a few places that naruto shippuden is confirmed for may dubbed in the issue


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Dude, are you serious? What exactly did it say?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 12, 2009)

EarthBenderGal said:


> ^ Dude, are you serious? What exactly did it say?



He/She doesn't know, since from what they said its obvious that they don't own the latest issue.


----------



## JJ (Feb 12, 2009)

I called my sis, she says she doesn't see this information in her SJ issue.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 12, 2009)

What month's issue?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 12, 2009)

This month's issue, aka the March Issue. It's confusing at first lol.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 13, 2009)

meaning you got to wait a month because in a month they'll be caught up. Then it'll just be the belated new episode every week.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 13, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> The New York Comic Con is this weekend and they had some information at the Viz panel although it's not much. Most of it is about the manga, but I'll just post the relevant points. I'll repeat this in the manga area as well.
> 
> *Link*



Well this is interesting news, I wonder when they'll finally air Naruto Shippuden english dubbed.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 13, 2009)

if they are not done dubbing it then we have finally learned why CN likes to screw naruto over


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 13, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> if they are not done dubbing it then we have finally learned why CN likes to screw naruto over



CN has nothing to do with Viz Media's dubbing of Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## ItachiUchihaInDisguise (Feb 14, 2009)

Shippuuden dubbed = *DANCE*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 14, 2009)

ItachiUchihaInDisguise said:


> Shippuuden dubbed = *DANCE*



It may be dubbed, but it hasn't aired dubbed yet.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 16, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> We don't know anything at this point regarding the airing of dub Shippuuden nor the airing of the last episodes of the original series.



Sad but true, sigh  .


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 16, 2009)

if they dont want to show naruto anymore than let some other channel do it


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 16, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> if they dont want to show naruto anymore than let some other channel do it



I doubt that Sci-Fi Ani-Mondays would show Naruto, and Naruto is for kids, so I doubt it would ever air on Adult Swim.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 16, 2009)

so are  a lot of other adult swim shows in Japan


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Feb 16, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> I doubt that Sci-Fi Ani-Mondays would show Naruto, and Naruto is for kids, so I doubt it would ever air on Adult Swim.



Oh man, I was really looking forward to Shippuden airing on Adult Swim.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 16, 2009)

so were most of us


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 16, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> so are a lot of other adult swim shows in Japan



This isn't Japan though, now is it?



moonlitinuyasha1985 said:


> Oh man, I was really looking forward to Shippuden airing on Adult Swim.



I was talking about the last 10 episodes of naruto (first series), not shippuden.

Shippuden does have a chance of airing on Adult Swim, but it probably won't happen, since most naruto fans would be asleep when it would air on adult swim, and/or simply not allowed to watch adult swim.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 16, 2009)

that i know that i know


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 16, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> that i know that i know



After all most american fans of english dub of Naruto ARE children between the age range of 8-12 or so.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 17, 2009)

if it true that shippuden will start in may CN may only show the last 11 on 2 episode a month.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

we know nothing yet
these are all rumors


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 17, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> Linkdarkside said:
> 
> 
> > if it true that shippuden will start in may CN may only show the last 11 on 2 episode a month.
> ...



I was just speculating, so yes, they are rumors.


----------



## JJ (Feb 17, 2009)

If you guys have nothing new to add, please don't comment.  I don't want this to turn into a spam thread. Thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 17, 2009)

I looked on the Naruto Viz site, it shows the unaired episodes on it...could they be doing those online only?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 17, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I looked on the Naruto Viz site, it shows the unaired episodes on it...could they be doing those online only?



Those are subbed only .


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 17, 2009)

At the NARUTO Original site? Crap


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 17, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> At the NARUTO Original site? Crap



I know for a fact that they're subbed cuz I watched the first 30 seconds of one of the episodes there, and they were definitely talking in Japanese with english subtitles.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Yes, the official site is playing Japanese with English subtitles. The discussion for that version belongs in Konoha TV.
> 
> Dubbing tidbits. Spoiler tagging as it is a spoiler, but it does tell where they are in the dubbing process.
> 
> ...



OMG, this is awesome news


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Feb 20, 2009)

That is wonderful, I'm getting rather anxious waiting for Shippuden >.<! Though the more we wait, the better since the Japanese version has yet to reach a hundred.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto Girl (Feb 21, 2009)

Just looked on the CN website...they are showing season 2 episodes in the next 2 weeks!!! NOOOOOOOO! Well, it's gotta come SOMETIME next month, because Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja 4 comes out March 17th. And they have Shippuden trading cards coming next month, too!  
*Spoiler*: __ 



And if they already dubbed Shino's apperance...


...then shouldn't we start seeing at least episode 1...SOMEWHERE?!?!! If English Shippuden doesn't happen, I will be SOOO pissed off it's not gonna be funny ...


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi folks!

I attended NarutoTrek last year and will be involved with panels this year. The Viz folks were already discussing the dubbing of Shippuuden last year (searching for suitable VAs, etc.), so I knew it was in the works back then. 

I'm seriously wondering if and when CN is going to air the show. They've been painfully slow at finishing the first series, and now for some reason they are airing reruns from the past. I intend to bring this up with the Viz folks while at the con: They are amazingly open and love to talk about all aspects of the show (several are admitted Narutards, as you know if you follow the EVA threads!).

BTW, this con is going to have quite a guest list: EVAs for Naruto (Maile Flannigan), Sakura (Kate Higgins), Sasuke (Yuri Lowenthal, Shikamaru (Tom Gibis) and Temari (Tara Platt) will be in attendance, along with Mary Elizabeth McGlynn, director, writer and EVA for Kurenai. The Viz folks are an awesome bunch! I can't wait to be a part of it!

I'll be back to tell you anything that I learn during the con!


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 22, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto Girl said:


> Just looked on the CN website...they are showing season 2 episodes in the next 2 weeks!!! NOOOOOOOO! Well, it's gotta come SOMETIME next month, because Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja 4 comes out March 17th. And they have Shippuden trading cards coming next month, too!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but the english dub of Naruto Shippuden will not be airing before the video game Naruto Ultimate Ninja 4: Naruto Shippuden is released.

Not unless Cartoon network decides to marathon the remaining episodes of first series that haven't aired english dubbed yet as well as at least the first episode of english dub of Naruto Shippuden, which I highly doubt.

Not that I would want such a thing to happen lol. I really do want such a marathon before the game comes out .



SoleFire said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I attended NarutoTrek last year and will be involved with panels this year. The Viz folks were already discussing the dubbing of Shippuuden last year (searching for suitable VAs, etc.), so I knew it was in the works back then.
> 
> ...



I'll be looking forward to that post, and may the force be with you .


----------



## JJ (Feb 22, 2009)

SoleFire said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I attended NarutoTrek last year and will be involved with panels this year. The Viz folks were already discussing the dubbing of Shippuuden last year (searching for suitable VAs, etc.), so I knew it was in the works back then.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much hoping they can tell us some news since the dubbed anime is the only thing that's behind while everything else regarding Naruto is ahead.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 22, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I'm pretty much hoping they can tell us some news since the dubbed anime is the only thing that's behind while everything else regarding Naruto is ahead.



Hey um, I have a question or two for you JediJaina, regarding the english dub of Naruto Shippuden.

1.) *IF* Naruto Shippuden did indeed air on Cartoon Network, would it be edited, cut, and/or censored, or would it be uncut, unedited, and/or uncensored?

2.) What age rating would Cartoon Network give it?


----------



## JJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> Hey um, I have a question or two for you JediJaina, regarding the english dub of Naruto Shippuden.
> 
> 1.) *IF* Naruto Shippuden did indeed air on Cartoon Network, would it be edited, cut, and/or censored, or would it be uncut, unedited, and/or uncensored?
> 
> 2.) What age rating would Cartoon Network give it?



Answer to both questions would be the same as it would be getting now. I do not believe it would air uncut. I thought perhaps if they moved it to Adult Swim it would be possible, but it's not going that path.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 22, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Answer to both questions would be the same as it would be getting now. I do not believe it would air uncut. I thought perhaps if they moved it to Adult Swim it would be possible, but it's not going that path.



How would Naruto Shippuden be able to air on CN (Cartoon Network) anyways, since the majority of the characters that were once (little) kids/tweens/early teens are now into their mid-late teens?


----------



## JJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> How would Naruto Shippuden be able to air on CN (Cartoon Network) anyways, since the majority of the characters that were once (little) kids/tweens/early teens are now into their mid-late teens?



Considering they're airing stuff like Total Drama Island and 6teen, there isn't going to be a problem with that.


----------



## Death-T (Feb 22, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> How would Naruto Shippuden be able to air on CN (Cartoon Network) anyways, since the majority of the characters that were once (little) kids/tweens/early teens are now into their mid-late teens?


 
Many young kids still watch Naruto on Cartoon Network.  Naruto is enjoyed by many teens/adults, but it is still also a kids show. So moving it to Adult Swim would kind of be taking it away from the kids. We have the uncut box sets, and the TV broadcast isn't censored too much as it is. So it's not really a huge deal.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 22, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Considering they're airing stuff like Total Drama Island and 6teen, there isn't going to be a problem with that.



Never mind xD.



Death-T said:


> Many young kids still watch Naruto on Cartoon Network . Naruto is enjoyed by many teens/adults, but it is still also a kids show. So moving it to Adult Swim would kind of be taking it away from the kids. We have the uncut box sets, and the TV broadcast isn't censored too much as it is. So it's not really a huge deal.



1.) Well duh, it is a show geared towards kids, teens, and adults lol.

2.) I know that, and I never did say I wanted it moved to Adult Swim.

3.) I know we'll have the uncut box sets, I'm only concerned about what will be cut, edited out, and censored when it airs on TV.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 22, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> How would Naruto Shippuden be able to air on CN (Cartoon Network) anyways, since the majority of the characters that were once (little) kids/tweens/early teens are now into their mid-late teens?



I agree with jed if naruto shippuuden doesn't get the same rating as total drama island which ...made a complete episode out 1 of the characters showing her boob.I would be disappointed seeing as to what they did with the naruto tsunade incident


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 22, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> I agree with jed if naruto shippuuden doesn't get the same rating as total drama island which ...made a complete episode out 1 of the characters showing her boob.I would be disappointed seeing as to what they did with the naruto tsunade incident



This issue has already been resolved, there was no need for you to post.

Source: *Leilong*


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 24, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> This issue has already been resolved, there was no need for you to post.
> 
> Source: *Who is the bad guy?*



thank you for doing that even though i kinda saw it and just wanted to get a point out.(unbelievable)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 24, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> thank you for doing that even though i kinda saw it and just wanted to get a point out.(unbelievable)



Sorry , I hope I didn't sound rude .


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it's kind of stupid that they are releasing Ultimate Ninja 4 before the shippuden dub comes out but i guess they have to cause it is to ps2 you know. and i'm not sure how much longer sony will keep ps2 alive though i hope it is for a long while longer.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 25, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I think it's kind of stupid that they are releasing Naruto Ultimate Ninja 4: Naruto Shippuden before the Naruto Shippuden English Dub comes out, but I guess they have to because it is for the PS2 you know. And I'm not sure how much longer Sony will keep making video games for the ps2, although I do hope that it is for a long while longer.



1.) I think it's stupid as well.

2a.) Is it really coming out for the PS2?

2b.) If yes to 2a, is it PS2-Exclusive?

3.) Same here, since I won't be able to afford to buy a PS3 until I get a job .


----------



## spike32 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea its only for PS2. I guess they got pissed they weren't able to bring a Shippuuden game over until the series finally got dubbed, and decided screw that since eventually when they stop making PS2 games, the Shippuuden games will never be brought out. Not to mention there's still another PS2 Shippuuden game to bring out. 52 characters sounds awesome though. Hopefully this makes the show speed things up a bit, cause I'm now actually losing interest in the series from waiting so damn long. Its only the first 17 episodes of the show, and with Shonen thats absolutely nothing. Hopefully they put a good chunk of story in the game unlike Ultimate Ninja Storm which pissed me off heavily with its no story and no online play.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 27, 2009)

spike32 said:


> Yea its only for PS2. I guess they got pissed they weren't able to bring a Shippuuden game over until the series finally got dubbed, and decided screw that since eventually when they stop making PS2 games, the Shippuuden games will never be brought out. Not to mention there's still another PS2 Shippuuden game to bring out. 52 characters sounds awesome though. Hopefully this makes the show speed things up a bit, cause I'm now actually losing interest in the series from waiting so damn long. Its only the first 17 episodes of the show, and with Shonen thats absolutely nothing. Hopefully they put a good chunk of story in the game unlike Ultimate Ninja Storm which pissed me off heavily with its no story and no online play.



YAY ! This is good news then, since I only have a PS1 and PS2 ^_^!


----------



## Rasenganhameha (Feb 27, 2009)

Heh. well im still patiently waiting for the dubs, but I'll gladly get UN4.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 28, 2009)

Rasenganhameha said:


> Heh. well im still patiently waiting for the dubs, but I'll gladly get UN4.



I will be buying Naruto Ultimate Ninja 4: Naruto Shippuden on the day that it comes out, if I can afford it by then of course.


----------



## JJ (Feb 28, 2009)

Please feel free to continue the discussion of the Ultimate Ninja game here since it's more appropriate for the gaming department.


Revised Naruto CH 437 part two


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 28, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Please feel free to continue the discussion of the Ultimate Ninja game here since it's more appropriate for the gaming department.
> 
> Revised Naruto CH 437 part two



That's not the video game that we were talking about JediJaina, that's only for the DS and is called Ninja Council 4.

We were talking about Ultimate Ninja 4 for the PS2.


----------



## JJ (Feb 28, 2009)

DDL

I got the wrong url, here is the correct one (UN4) in the gaming department.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 28, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Rei, or more commonly "Zero"
> 
> I got the wrong url, here is the correct one (UN4) in the gaming department.



Thank You !

By the way, I want to post something new in the * 
Naruto English Manga Volume Discussion Thread*, but I'm the last poster.

Would me double posting be justified in this case since I have something new to add?

Plus the fact that the last post (my post) was from Thursday, 2 days ago?


----------



## JJ (Feb 28, 2009)

Double posting is against forum rules. If you wish to add something to the last post, edit instead please.


----------



## Burke (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a great prediction!!
We all know that Cartoon Network loves premiering stuff in the fall, i mean fall is where Naruto origionally aired, so wouldnt it be fitting if Naruto Shippuden premiered by THIS fall? It does sound crazy enough to work.
P.S. If cartoon network lets Naruto die in a puff of smoke then i will be done with Cartoon Network forever, im not even kidding, they have dissapointed me for the last time.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 1, 2009)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> I have a great prediction!!
> 
> We all know that Cartoon Network loves premiering stuff in the fall, I mean fall is where Naruto originally aired, so wouldn't it be fitting if Naruto Shippuden premiered by THIS fall? It does sound crazy enough to work.
> 
> P.S. If Cartoon Network lets Naruto die in a puff of smoke then I will be done with Cartoon Network forever, I'm not even kidding, they have disappointed me for the last time.



Fall is too far away though .


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Mar 1, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> Fall is too far away though .



Aw man, I can't wait that long!


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 1, 2009)

ya but releasing it in the fall does not seem right
i mean that would be a 7 month difference from the game and unless you have read the manga you would have no idea wtf is going on


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 1, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> ya but releasing it in the fall does not seem right
> i mean that would be a 7 month difference from the game and unless you have read the manga you would have no idea wtf is going on



They're obviously doing this so that people will have to read the manga !


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 1, 2009)

well some people may not want to post in that thread for the ultimate ninja games because there may be spoilers.


----------



## JJ (Mar 1, 2009)

That is the appropriate place for that discussion. This is not the gaming department or a gaming discussion.


----------



## lilcross (Mar 3, 2009)

They did really god on that second trailer.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 4, 2009)

do you guys think since they rebroad casted an episiode(maybe by mistake) that it will slow them airing shippuden?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 4, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> do you guys think since they rebroad casted an episiode(maybe by mistake) that it will slow them airing shippuden?



I sure hope not, I want to watch Naruto Shippuden ASAP !


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, so they're keeping the Shippuden subtitle eh? I never would've guessed, thought they would change it to Hurricane Chronicles or something that would actually make sense to an English speaking audience.
I'd probably take this back later, seeing as Maile has done a very good job voicing Naruto over 200 episodes, and getting his personality down pat in part one; in the trailer, it's a tiny bit of a bother that Naruto doesn't sound a little older and huskier like how Junko portrayed him. Though, that's more of a original japanese dub watcher's complaint. I'm sure Maile just did a rough roleplay for the trailers, or that since it's a very early episode, Maile would age her voice over the next several episodes, and fit the role gradually, just how she had trouble with emoting Naruto in the early episodes, but ended up doing a great job later on in the later episodes.
Seeing as how they're dubbing already, expect a lot of hiatuses in airing of new Shippuden episodes between seasons.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Mar 6, 2009)

guys dont give up yet viz shippuden site is updaing on sunday weird


----------



## JJ (Mar 6, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Hmm, so they're keeping the Shippuden subtitle eh? I never would've guessed, thought they would change it to Hurricane Chronicles or something that would actually make sense to an English speaking audience.
> 
> I'd probably take this back later, seeing as Maile has done a very good job voicing Naruto over 200 episodes, and getting his personality down pat in part one; in the trailer, it's a tiny bit of a bother that Naruto doesn't sound a little older and huskier like how Junko portrayed him. Though, that's more of a original japanese dub watcher's complaint. I'm sure Maile just did a rough roleplay for the trailers, or that since it's a very early episode, Maile would age her voice over the next several episodes, and fit the role gradually, just how she had trouble with emoting Naruto in the early episodes, but ended up doing a great job later on in the later episodes.
> 
> *Seeing as how they're dubbing already, expect a lot of hiatuses in airing of new Shippuden episodes between seasons*.



We've already had a lot of hiatuses with regular Naruto and Cartoon Network took Naruto off completely so it's anyone's guess when dub Shippuden will air on TV. All I know for certain is they're dubbing around the 33-35 mark as we speak.  The DVD's won't be out until fall anyway.  It's just up in the air about when it'll be on TV.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 6, 2009)

well next week naruto.com is caught up so we'll see what happens.


----------



## JJ (Mar 6, 2009)

It doesn't matter what Naruto.com is doing. It has nothing to do with the dub in as what is going on with this version.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 6, 2009)

well in that one article they said theyre focusing on releasing the sub so once that's done(except for the belated new episode each week) i wonder what they'll do.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 6, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That's just weak D:
> But I guess it helps curb fansubbing



It's not fact, just a rumor/possibility/hypothetical situation.

I'd prefer though that if it did stream online english dubbed, that it would also air on TV english dubbed too.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 6, 2009)

im starting to worry


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 6, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> im starting to worry



If all else fails, you could always buy/rent/borrow the U.S. DVDs of Naruto Shippuden !


----------



## Rasenganhameha (Mar 6, 2009)

i cant understand why they being so tight lipped about it.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 6, 2009)

Rasenganhameha said:


> i cant understand why they being so tight lipped about it.



I don't understand it either.

I mean c'mon, they're losing fans over this .


----------



## Dragonpiece (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe they will slowly replace the subed shippuden episodes with the dub every week ( yeah i know it sounds retarted)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 6, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> Maybe they will slowly replace the subbed shippuden episodes with the dub every week ( yeah i know it sounds retarded)



Believe it or not, but that's exactly what I was thinking as well !


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 7, 2009)

Or they could do a dual audio release on the site.

This is pretty smart of them now, not only do fans have a much easier access to subs now, the legal fuzziness is completely eliminated, they have more control over the content, and they profit off of it. Fan subbing could end if this catches on, but that's not a bad thing, the goal of fan subbing is to provide fans who would otherwise have no access to their favorite series, quickly, and in a form they could understand. Now that Viz is legally distributing subs on their site, there wouldn't be worry over groups dropping out or a series being dropped due to legal issues.
Plus Viz could get away with more on the internet than on TV with constraints on content, so it's forgivable that after an episode's run on the internet, there would be less complaints that said episode is edited on television.                  
If Viz could keep up with the pace fansubbers can put out episodes, it's a win win situation for both the audience and Viz themselves.


----------



## blue berry (Mar 7, 2009)

not all fans have access though. Hulu, Joost and Viz are USA only. 
We can only check out Naruto offical subs legally on crunchyroll.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Mar 8, 2009)

do you guys think that since a shippuden battle card commercial was shown on cn means that it is close


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2009)

much like how the video game does not affect Shippuden's release the card game also should not 
so no that does not mean its close


----------



## JJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Tsunade's card came out two months before her appearance in dub Naruto just to give a bit of perspective on that.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2009)

thus proving my point


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 8, 2009)

It would be nice to forget the last 20 or so episodes of the filler, and jump right into Shippuden, I imagine that fans of the Viz release of the manga can't wait for the animated adaptaion.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 8, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> It would be nice to forget the last 20 or so episodes of the filler, and jump right into Shippuden, I imagine that fans of the Viz release of the manga can't wait for the animated adaptaion.



I just so happen to be one of them !

And ya, I'm just as impatient as you described.

I really really want to see Shippuden (Dub) animated badly.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2009)

Just saw news on ANN that CN is putting Naruto on Hiatus for a while.




So close to the end too.  CN could've at least did a mini marathon and got it over with.  

Well at least those that have an internet connection can at least watch the next Naruto series (legally) on Naruto.com, Joost, Hulu, or Crunchyroll.  (In fact, they should be fully caught up with Japan this week).


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

They're behind on the news. Way behind. Toon Zone had the link to Zap2it about 6teen replacing Naruto, but it's gone which is why I couldn't post it.



> Adult Swim's sibling Cartoon Network currently does not list Naruto in its upcoming schedule.



It's been off the schedule for 2-3 weeks now. Why is this news to them now?


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2009)

Guess they are slow, or that it's finally official.

My guess is that they will finish airing the last of Part 1 this summer (perhaps in 1 hour blocks), then swing into Part 2 for the Fall Season.


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

I sure hope they have some news about it at NarutoTrek.  I also didn't like what I heard from NY Comic Con about Viz focusing more on the Japanese w/subs.  They wouldn't discuss much about the dub except that were dubbing it.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 10, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> 1.) Just saw news on ANN that CN is putting Naruto on Hiatus for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) NOO D:!!!

2.) That's exactly what CN should have done IMO.

3.) That won't work for me though, since I don't watch Naruto subbed (or RAW), I only watch Naruto english dubbed .



Tyrannos said:


> Guess they are slow, or that it's finally official.
> 
> My guess is that they will finish airing the last of Part 1 this summer (perhaps in 1 hour blocks), then swing into Part 2 for the Fall Season.



That could work out .



JediJaina said:


> I sure hope they have some news about it at NarutoTrek. I also didn't like what I heard from NY Comic Con about Viz focusing more on the Japanese w/subs. They wouldn't discuss much about the dub except that were dubbing it.



Should I be worried about the future of the dub?


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think there's anything to worry about as far as dubbing goes. I know they're still doing it.  I think there might be some things Viz can't discuss yet. Maybe they're saving it for an announcement at NarutoTrek at the end of this month.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 10, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I don't think there's anything to worry about as far as dubbing goes. I know they're still doing it.  I think there might be some things Viz can't discuss yet. Maybe they're saving it for an announcement at NarutoTrek at the end of this month.



I sure hope that's the case, cuz I want to watch Naruto Shippuden ASAP!


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I sure hope they have some news about it at NarutoTrek.  I also didn't like what I heard from NY Comic Con about Viz focusing more on the Japanese w/subs.  They wouldn't discuss much about the dub except that were dubbing it.



Since Mary Elizabeth will be there, we might get something. 



Baby Naruto said:


> 3.) That won't work for me though, since I don't watch Naruto subbed (or RAW), I only watch Naruto english dubbed .



Well JJ is correct that many companies have cut back because of not only the economy, but due to illegal subs.  And on top of that, if CN is no longer interested in Naruto, there goes a big chunk of the paycheck.  So much they might not have a choice but to halt Dubbing, not only for Naruto, but other Anime's as well.  



Baby Naruto said:


> Should I be worried about the future of the dub?



I sure am.   I just hope it's a lull in activity, because I hate to see the Dub cast go, for many of them are wonderful people to talk with.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 10, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well JediJaina is correct that many companies have cut back because of not only the economy, but due to illegal subs. And on top of that, if CN is no longer interested in Naruto, there goes a big chunk of the paycheck. So much they might not have a choice but to halt Dubbing, not only for Naruto, but other Animes as well .



OMFG, if the dubbing of some/most/all anime was stopped/halted, I'd be super pissed.



Tyrannos said:


> I sure am. I just hope it's a lull in activity, because I hate to see the Dub cast go, for many of them are wonderful people to talk with.



I NEED to watch the english dub, it's the only version that I will watch.

I'd die before watching Naruto and/or Naruto Shipuuden subbed or RAW.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 10, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> OMFG, if the dubbing of some/most/all anime was stopped/halted, I'd be super pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any reason why? It's not like it's bad at all, in fact, many fans regard the original Japanese version better.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 10, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Any reason why? It's not like it's bad at all, in fact, many fans regard the original Japanese version better.



*My 4 Reasons for never watching Naruto subbed or RAW and always watching Naruto english dubbed*:

*1.)* I don't understand the Japanese language at all, nor will I ever try to attempt to learn it.

*2.)* I hate reading subtitles, they're annoying and are in the way. Plus they always distract me, causing me to have to rewind all of the time.

*3.)* I prefer to listen Naruto in my language, which is English.

*4.)* I am very patient, therefore I can deal with waiting for Naruto to be slowly english dubbed and released in the U.S.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Oh, by the way, JediJaina asked us to not continue this debate via this thread, so let's keep this debate to a PM, ok?*


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Let's not turn this thread into a dub v. sub discussion. If you have any news regarding Shippuden dub it's fine. Anything else and I might as well close this thread.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 10, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Let's not turn this thread into a dub v. sub discussion. If you have any news regarding Shippuden dub it's fine. Anything else and I might as well close this thread.



Sorry about that. I'll PM him the same info in my post and include not to discuss it here.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Mar 11, 2009)

well gamefly has basically confirmed naruto shippuden conr 3 for wii 

will viz just plz announce the dub already it has 2 be coming with the battle card commercial and the announcement of a ps2,wii,and ds shippuden game

hope they announce it when the website is fully caught up


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 11, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> well gamefly has basically confirmed naruto shippuden conr 3 for wii
> 
> will viz just plz announce the dub already it has 2 be coming with the battle card commercial and the announcement of a ps2,wii,and ds shippuden game
> 
> hope they announce it when the website is fully caught up



The anime does not have to premiere first before a game and/or TCG etc of it is released.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys why do you think they are updating next thursday i mean there is know new episodes  in japan to put up anyways


----------



## HINATASMAN (Mar 13, 2009)

hopefully it has to do with the dub(ithink it most likely is, it is naruto english website)


----------



## Death-T (Mar 13, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> Hey guys why do you think they are updating next thursday i mean there is know new episodes in japan to put up anyways


 
I think it means they'll be putting up episode 100 in five days...

Anyway, their "updates" could be anything. A flash game, wallpaper, etc. Really, you should see how ridiculous their live action DN website is. They hype up things like computer wallpapers for crying out loud and give out release dates for them. It's so stupid.


----------



## JJ (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd like to ask that we keep this thread for concrete news on Shippuden. If you have a link or if it's in a magazine please post. If it's just speculation, post in the convo thread as long as it doesn't spoil.

Discussion of the Shippuden game goes here.

minimerc


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 15, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> The anime does not have to premiere first before a game and/or TCG etc of it is released.



Yeah, the video game, the card games or whatever, it has nothing to do with what CN does. As Viz has already dubbed a good couple of episodes. 

Stranger things have happened. Like 3rd season DVDs of Avatar: The Last Airbender being released weeks before the episodes actually aired on TV...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 15, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> Yeah, the video game, the card games or whatever, it has nothing to do with what CN does. As Viz has already dubbed a good couple of episodes.
> 
> Stranger things have happened. Like 3rd season DVDs of Avatar: The Last Airbender being released weeks before the episodes actually aired on TV...



1.) Indeed, it's so obvious.

2.) That is odd, but highly off-topic.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Mar 15, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> The anime does not have to premiere first before a game and/or TCG etc of it is released.



i wasnt saying that the anime will be released b4 these things i was only saying with all these announcements we might get an announcement on the dub soon


----------



## TealRisa (Mar 16, 2009)

I sure hope we get SOME sort of announcement sooner or later. This is getting ridiculously ridiculous...which is like, WAY more ridiculous than it needs to be.  Anyways, I still can't fully believe that Naruto has been cancelled off Cartoon Network. It is still on CN video and still on their website. The random episodes they aired a week or two ago were pretty puzzling, but does anybody else maybe have a hunch they were some sort of invitation to viewers who haven't been up to date on Naruto? I mean, it's a stretch, but both of 'em were about Jiraiya... *shrug* Just some thoughts.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Mar 16, 2009)

Since they finnaly finished subbing all the P.2 episodes on the site maybe viz will look at the dub now


----------



## JJ (Mar 16, 2009)

The airing of the Shippuden dub has nothing to do with Viz and has everything to do with Cartoon Network.


----------



## TealRisa (Mar 16, 2009)

Ain't that the truth. Really though, I will be severely disappointed if dub Shippu ends up being put on the Naruto official website.  I doubt it, but at this rate you never know.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 17, 2009)

The good news is that Liam O'Brien, despite swearing to not say anything us here, could be a good sign that they're doing something with Shippuden.
Afterall, they did dub in english lines for the trailer, and even if it doesn't air, it could be hosted through Viz, and put on DVD. If the DVDs do well, then that might make CN start airing Shippuden, although, that sounds backwards, it is possible. DragonBall GT aired on CN after the DVDs were released.


----------



## JJ (Mar 17, 2009)

He's the one that helped confirm they were dubbing Shippuden in the first place.


----------



## OmegaWarrior92 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Is Cartoonnetwork going to show shippuden*

It seems that cartoonnetwork has stopped showing naruto at all. Do you think they ever plan on showing shippuden or has the filler killed it.


----------



## JJ (Mar 17, 2009)

Moved to the correct thread. 

We would all like to know the answer to that question, but right now we simply do not know.


----------



## OmegaWarrior92 (Mar 17, 2009)

everyones been saying im sure thay will dub it, but after all those fillers odds are that narutos ratings got really low. Now that toonami is gone if the ratings were bad they might have just cancelled it. Ratings are all those TV executives look at. They might actually have no intention of actually showing shippuden unless viewers damaned it.


----------



## JJ (Mar 17, 2009)

You know it's being dubbed as we speak correct? They even had the dub trailers on the official site. According to at least 2 dub voice actors, they are in the mid-30s right now dubbing-wise. 

The fact of the matter is we don't know if/when it'll be on tv. We do know it'll be on DVD eventually and there's a Shippuden game coming out soon.


----------



## HINATASMAN (Mar 17, 2009)

plz dont bash me or anything 

i know this most likely has no significance but could be a possibility

this is wiki so even less than 1% true but usually if it is false it is removed from the page right??

it says shippuden is confirmed for april 4th


----------



## JJ (Mar 17, 2009)

I just went in and edited Wiki. That's how much you should trust that site.  It doesn't even say where it was confirmed or who confirmed it.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 18, 2009)

YOU GO JEDI!!! I don't mind Wiki, cause I go there all the time, but I know the truth, VIZ may let us know when Shippuden will make their North American debut when they say so.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 18, 2009)

It would be nice if Liam or any of the other VAs that have user accounts here pop in this thread with some news.


----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going to close for now. If there is ANY new news regarding dub Shippuden, please send me a pm. 

If there's anything else just use the convo thread.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2009)

cool news. They've been working on it for a year?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 23, 2009)

Shirker said:


> cool news. They've been working on it for a year?


no,not for a year,since last year.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2009)

Yay!  More Liam O'Brien!


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Mar 23, 2009)

Wait so does this mean Cartoon Network has officially dropped Naruto or are they just airing the episodes on a later date?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 23, 2009)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Wait so does this mean Cartoon Network has officially dropped Naruto or are they just airing the episodes on a later date?



It seems like the new regime of Cartoon Network pretty much hate anime. I wouldn't be surprised if we don't see Naruto on their again. As sad as it is to say.

Looking forward to seeing Shippuuden's dub, either way.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Mar 23, 2009)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> It seems like the new regime of Cartoon Network pretty much hate anime. I wouldn't be surprised if we don't see Naruto on their again. As sad as it is to say.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Shippuuden's dub, either way.



Yeah I know, but the article itself wasn't very clear on the subject so I asked.

Either way if Cartoon Network does drop Naruto then fuck them, Naruto is too good for that weak ass channel anyways.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> no,not for a year,since last year.



oh, right. My brain shut off on me. 

since sometime in 08 then? ell, nice to know, none the less.



JediJaina said:


> You know what's fishy is that the Viz blog link is gone and they now have an edited version which mentions nothing about the dub. Maybe they jumped the gun?



wierd. That's a possibility. Somethin' similar happened when the Smash Bros Brawl hype was still goin' on.

I just do not get this extreme need for secrecy.Tell us what we wanna know for Pete's sakes....


----------



## Armaroller (Mar 23, 2009)

Either way you look at things, we will at least get the last of the Filler episodes Dubbed on the Boxed Sets. So even if CN forsakes Naruto, we can at least hear the episodes in English.


----------



## d13227 (Mar 24, 2009)

*naruto shippuuden dubing*

hey come here and talk about the new dubbing going on... You all are probably anoid with the fillers and so am I but they are dubbing shippuuden now and they are like up to episode 23.. they might skip the last ten fillers and go straight to shippuuden. I am happy


----------



## SenshiManny (Mar 24, 2009)

Donno if this has been said or not as I've yet to check this topic or anything... but it seems Shippuden will be aired some time in Winter this year. I saw an ad for it in the new issue of Shonen Jump.

Erm, just in case someone wants to see the ad, I scanned it.


----------



## JJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Snugg-kun said:


> Donno if this has been said or not as I've yet to check this topic or anything... but it seems Shippuden will be aired some time in Winter this year. I saw an ad for it in the new issue of Shonen Jump.
> 
> Erm, just in case someone wants to see the ad, I scanned it.




Ok, I've seen that similar ad before in SJ and it referred to the current online Japanese with subs version.  If it truly is saying that it will air in Winter (for the dub), that's too long a wait.


----------



## SenshiManny (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah, I see. Sorry :/. I just thought it might have had something to do with the dub so I posted it here.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Ok, I've seen that similar ad before in SJ and it referred to the current online Japanese with subs version.  If it truly is saying that it will air in Winter (for the dub), that's too long a wait.


but why would the advitise some thing it aredy online.


but that ad are for posters i believe.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 24, 2009)

still does not explain when though


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 24, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> still does not explain when though



I want to know when and where as well , but we'll have to wait for more info/news .


----------



## HINATASMAN (Mar 24, 2009)

u know winter 09 also was the beginning of this year right?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Mar 24, 2009)

Have guys ever seen a naruto poster they always say whatever season and year it  for instance look at the winter 2008 one for example


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 25, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> u know winter 09 also was the beginning of this year right?



Winter 2009 hasn't happened yet actually.


----------



## LS20 (Mar 25, 2009)

January and February of this year would have been winter '09. March is a tricky month but that could be considered as well.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 25, 2009)

LS20 said:


> January and February of this year would have been winter '09. March is a tricky month but that could be considered as well.



Isn't December 2009 part of Winter 2009 though?


----------



## JJ (Mar 25, 2009)

To clear it up, Winter 2009 refers to January/February and most of March.  They were referring to the Japanese version.

To put this in perspective, when Viz announces stuff the announcement will say Winter 2008/2009 if something happens in December. If it was for December 09, it would have said Winter 2009/2010.  Since Shippuden was online in January, they had it as Winter 2009.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 25, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> To clear it up, Winter 2009 refers to January/February and most of March.  They were referring to the Japanese version.



Then is December 2009 classified as Winter 2010?

As for other part, that sucks that it's only about the sub.


----------



## JJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> Then is December 2009 classified as Winter 2010?
> 
> As for other part, that sucks that it's only about the sub.




December 2009 would be marked as Winter 2009/2010.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 25, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> December 2009 would be marked as Winter 2009/2010.



Ah okay, that's all I wanted to know .

**ends off-topic conversation**


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Mar 27, 2009)

Doesn't really tell us anything we didn't know but real announcements are kinda nice.


----------



## Ritchie (Mar 27, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> may get an announcement on actual dub soon


Beat me to it ><!

Anyways, I really can't wait for the Shippuden dub release


----------



## JJ (Mar 27, 2009)

jj_fekl said:


> Doesn't really tell us anything we didn't know but real announcements are kinda nice.



It really should have been done when the dub trailers were released in January. I have the dub trailers in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 27, 2009)

should have been but didnt


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 28, 2009)

HINATASMAN said:


> may get an announcement on actual dub soon



This is *AWESOME NEWS*, I can't wait to watch the english dub !


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 31, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> There wasn't any Naruto news from Narutotrek aside from a few items which I will tag because it's spoilerish for dub fans. If you read the English manga you'll know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who is this VERY popular voice actor 




Any word on whether or not they have started english dubbing the second Naruto Shippuden Movie?


----------



## JJ (Mar 31, 2009)

No, I was shocked that they had already dubbed the first one.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 31, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> No, I was shocked that they had already dubbed the first one.



Well yes, I already know about that, but I assumed that you might had picked up more info since you found out about the first movie being dubbed.

Apparently I was wrong lol.


----------



## JJ (Mar 31, 2009)

If they had said they dubbed the 2nd movie I would have said so, but they haven't.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 31, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> If they had said they dubbed the 2nd movie I would have said so, but they haven't.



You do have a point.

Back on-topic, I really hope that ANN gets some news soon about an airing/streaming/release date for the english dub of Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 31, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> There wasn't any Naruto news from Narutotrek aside from a few items which I will tag because it's spoilerish for dub fans. If you read the English manga you'll know.
> 
> (Note - if you have casting news about people that are in the manga, but not the dub please tag it)
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



If Sasori's voice is as anywhere as good as the Japanese, I'll be in heaven. I looove Sakurai-san! Quite possibly my fav voice in Naruto. 

And *gasp* they've already done the movie?! Crazy.

Also, anywhere I can hear Roger C. Smith?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2009)

check imdb.com. they usually have pretty accurate discriptions of actors' work


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet the new Sasori VA is Vic who voices Shinji.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the new Sasori VA is Vic who voices Shinji.



wait hes doing shinji from bleach ? when since?


----------



## JJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok guys we're not going off topic here. I'll close again.


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wait... how do you get to the dubbed naruto shippuden on the shonenjump site?


----------



## blue berry (Apr 6, 2009)

you don't. It aint gonna be out till Winter. I read some of the manga on Viz's site, oh god I can see the parents complaining about 8-tails's dialouge. I went over to the Viz site and asked on why some of the volumes are censored and the guy there said that in volumes 1 -5 it had swearing and voilence and then these parents sued Viz, so viz has to be careful. Then another suggested Viz is probably going to realease the uncut ones later for extra profit.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 6, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> electoraljew2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... how do you get to the dubbed naruto shippuden on the shonenjump site?
> ...



Where are you getting that info from? (Shippuden Dub airing/streaming in Winter 2009).


----------



## JJ (Apr 6, 2009)

If it's not from SRhyse, Sage Naruto, Lightning Chakra, or vizadmin, I would take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 6, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> If it's not from SRhyse, Sage Naruto, Lightning Chakra, or vizadmin, I would take it with a grain of salt.



Ah ok, I'll follow your advice then .


----------



## blue berry (Apr 6, 2009)

THere was a scan somewhere in the forum about it :S in the dub discussion I think.


----------



## JJ (Apr 6, 2009)

That was for the Japanese version not the dub.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 6, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> That was for the Japanese version not the dub.



Don't you mean the subbed version, not the Japanese version?

There is a difference between subbed anime & RAW anime.....


----------



## blue berry (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah, sorry, got mixed up. I thought when they said Winter 2009, it was December 09. Whooooooooooooops


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 6, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> Ah, sorry, got mixed up. I thought when they said Winter 2009, it was December 09. Whooooooooooooops



Thanks alot for cleaning up your own mess .


----------



## blue berry (Apr 6, 2009)

I get mixed up with seasons changes, forgive me.  

But the viz bit bout suing I got from the Viz forums.


----------



## JJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a brief note, I was informed that the Winter 09 ad was for the Posterzine anyway, not the show itself.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Apr 15, 2009)

How the hell are we supposed to enjoy Naruto if the company that makes it is so scared of getting sued?  Naruto is about teenagers, for teenagers, and should be fine with PG-13 material.



Bluebella said:


> THere was a scan somewhere in the forum about it :S in the dub discussion I think.



On Viz's site?  Do they have a community forum?


----------



## JJ (Apr 15, 2009)

The scan she was referring to was here, but I think it got removed. 

Viz has their own Naruto forums now. 

CeriaHalcyon


----------



## Dragonpiece (Apr 15, 2009)

hey blue bella i was the one who said that ( i was not lying)


----------



## JJ (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess there's no real news so locking again.


----------



## Shade1515 (May 20, 2009)

just watch the subbed i was iffy about it because i like the dubbed but it was awsome i watched it until i was caught up with all 109 eps so far and new ones every thursday
trust me its worth it


----------



## R00t_Decision (May 20, 2009)

I think Shippuden will be released in Canada in September.  YTV has a tendancy to jump the gun on things like this.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link



In the spoiler is a link to YTV discussion board with a thread created recently, Canadians can get info.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 20, 2009)

Shade1515 said:


> just watch the subbed i was iffy about it because i like the dubbed but it was awsome i watched it until i was caught up with all 109 eps so far and new ones every thursday
> trust me its worth it



No thanks, I'll stick to waiting for the English Dub.



R00t_Decision said:


> I think Shippuden will be released in Canada in September.  YTV has a tendancy to jump the gun on things like this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm not Canadian though, so I have to wait for the U.S. to air the episodes.


----------



## Death-T (May 21, 2009)

Baby Naruto said:


> No thanks, I'll stick to waiting for the English Dub.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Canadian though, so I have to wait for the U.S. to air the episodes.


 
That's stating the obvious. It airing in Canada is still big news, and that means it'll be uploaded to other places for us to check out.


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (May 28, 2009)

Leopard-Lad said:


> Just a few bits of info discovered on the Shippuuden cast.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _new VA's discussion_ 



Troy Baker is *November 11* in _Darker Than Black_ and *Schneizel* in _Code Geass_ 
 Did i forget Nagi Springfield 

Ben Diskin is *Kai* in _Blood+_ 

AWESOME  Wonder what they'll sound like


----------



## JJ (May 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _new VA discussion_ 



Ben Diskin has voiced more in cartoons than in anime. Blood + was the first anime he did and he said coming to his first con was scary because while he was praised for his cartoon work, he found that the anime world was a lot more critical. He's been in stuff like Codename: Kids Next Door, Avatar, Spiderman, and things of that nature.


 

Leopard-Lad - thanks for tagging that for dub only people.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 29, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the new Sasori VA is Vic who voices Shinji.



where did you get that from? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Vic is not Shinji in bleach.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 29, 2009)

Still no news on when Shippuden Dub will be viewable publicly?

Dang that sucks .


----------



## Euraj (Jun 1, 2009)

I didn't know the dub was so close to the second half. I guess I'll start watching it again soon.


----------



## Hinata875 (Jun 3, 2009)

So...when does the english dub of Shippuden come out???


----------



## JJ (Jun 3, 2009)

We don't know yet, when we do it'll be posted.


----------



## JJ (Jun 5, 2009)

Locking this thread *AGAIN* 

Apparently, people are getting this mixed up with the dub complaints thread.

Any news? Post in the Dub Convo Thread and pm me please.


----------



## JJ (Jun 6, 2009)

I doubt it and here's why


*Spoiler*: __ 




Johnny has publicly stated that he wants to quit voice acting save for his current projects. If it was him in the game, he was likely a fill-in voice.  For example, when Jiraiya was first introduced in the game, it wasn't David Lodge (who now voices him), but Richard Cansino. Out of all the voices in the games so far, the young looking Sasori is the only one (that I'm aware) which they won't confirm as being the same as in the game/dub.

So sadly we won't know until it's said at a con or heard in the dub.


----------



## FrozenTundra88 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 How long ago was that? We have to consider that the dub for Shippuden was in development for quite some time and True Form Sasori is a pretty minimal role. But in the meantime, you're right. There's no way to know for sure until it's announced or heard in the dub itself.




Speaking of which, I hear Viz is still looking for a place to air it. If so, I guess I don't mind. CN wouldn't have been a good channel for it anyway.


----------



## JJ (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _VA news_ 



He discussed it last April on his band website. He basically said (at another con) he was going to focus on the current voices, but not do anything new. Of course he could have changed his mind, but he's already done a lot on Naruto and usually when they don't announce a voice, it's usually someone that hasn't done Naruto before.  


He posts as kermitfries.

MU




At the official Viz forums, they keep telling people it's going to be back soon. It's like a broken record.


----------

